# Maple Hollow Farms Foaling Camera *New Pics :-D*



## Maple Hollow Farm

I got my cam set up on marestare today! Only the mares at my house will be on cam, sadly my mom's will not be hooked up online. I can try to keep everyone updated on both of our mares anyways and will share foal photos.

Gorgeous is most likely going to be the first mare to foal and she is at mom's, her udder is very full and hard tonight and could go anytime, she has foaled as early as 303 days before and is at 307 days today (3/7/12). She is a black pinto Bond Nemo daughter bred to our buckskin pinto Double Destiny son, Magic Trick.

Missy is the mare on cam, she is 302 days today (3/7/12), has decent udder development but not looking quite ready yet. She is a bay snowflake appy mare and bred to my near leopard stallion, Monte. This will be her second foal and the previous owner doesnt know how many days she went with her first so just watching her now to get used to her habits and let her settle into her stall. She is pacing a lot now due to the new location.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow

Please remember that this is my barn and my rules, if you dont like something, shut the cam off. I appreciate any and all calls though if you think the mare is foaling or in trouble! 






Hope you all enjoy our foaling season and look forward to sharing our girls and their foals with you all!


----------



## Eagle

Hello and Welcome, your girls are in good hands here but you better look out



we are a bit weird here



Only kidding,



can we have some pics of the girls due and their hubbies?

1.15am and she is stood quietly, I don't see any poop so either you have done a late night clean up or she needs watching.!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Melinda, glad to have you here and thank you for letting us help watch your girls.

Yes Missy is pacing, but she certainly doesnt look stressed - nice little mare!

And I agree with Renee would love to see pictures of the girls and their hubbies.


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and she is pacing

4.30 am and she is still pacing, she looks like she is sweating too. Melinda does she have any hay in there to keep her happy?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Hey guys! I am ok with weird LOL keeps it more entertaining! Yes she has hay in there but is just a bit upset being moved into the foaling barn, all of her feed and water is up by the wall and not easy to see what is there. Hopefully she will calm down in the next couple days. She actually is handling coming inside better than some mares I have had. As for poop I saw her drop some but then she immediately paces through it spreading it around. I will clean her stall this morning again too so will make sure there is plenty when I pick it. I will be going out in a bit to do morning chores. I will keep you updated as to how her udder is doing and such. Last night wasnt looking ready at all but have been checking it morning and night for changes. I will be back in a bit.

Here is a quick edit I did yesterday for Missy.


----------



## MeganH

What pretty horses! Can't wait to see her foal from that stallion!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks



! She is a very sweet little mare! She still isnt thrilled about the stall this morning, she did have plenty of poo in there when I cleaned it though, it was just all mixed up from her pacing. Thanks for the concerns though! Udder is still down probably from her being a bit upset, but that is why I brought her in early so that she had time to settle in before her foal arrives! I cant wait to see this foal too, this is my first foal crop from Monte and I am dying to see what all he has, I did get one filly from him last year when I bought him and a mare bred to him.

Gorgeous, the mare at my parents, still hasnt foaled, thought for sure she was going to foal last night but she is sneaky and apparently enjoying torturing us!





Picture of Gorgeous






And the stallion she is bred to MT, our National Top Ten Get of Sire, National Top Ten Producer, and National All Star Champion Get of Sire!:


----------



## Eagle

wow, Gorgeous is just Gorgeous



no need to ask where her name came from



her hubby is rather sexy too.

I am glad Missy pooped cos it always worries me especially when they are preggo. I worry about poo ( I told you we were weird)



She did finally settled down at about 5.00, I think she wore herself out.

You wait until Diane sees she is expecting a Monte baby, she will have kittens


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the compliments Eagle, Gorgeous is one of our best producing mares and we just love her and Magic Trick! They had an adorable lil buckskin pinto filly last year so hoping for something similar this year! Her udder is still full and starting to feel a little more fluid moving into her nipples so maybe someday she will actually foal





Poo is very important, I understand completely LOL! Missy seems to be calm more today than she was yesterday but could just be wishful thinking.

Diane that is awesome that you know Monte! I was so excited for the opportunity to buy him and Chippy and I have never regretted it for a second! He is a neat stallion with so much trotting power it is amazing! I finally had the time and help to hook him and drive him this winter and had a ton of fun! My Chianti II granddaughter is also bred to him! Also love the kittens, sooo cute!

My first drive with Monte! (nothing better than fat fluffy horse and big puffy coat LOL! )


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's still antsy...lots of pacing at 7:00pm cst


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep, she is happiest when I am petting and brushing her but sadly I cant stay there 24/7 with her LOL! She will hopefully settle in soon, I noticed right now she finally stopped moving!


----------



## cassie

standing with her butt to the wall at 7:18pm very pretty mare and lovely stallion, can't wait to see their baby!


----------



## Eagle

Diane, you are nuts



but I knew the mention of a spotty chip would get you out of your chair



stop being anti-social and come chat with your friends





1.15am and sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh don't make a noise cos Missy is dosing





1.35 am and she is down sternal

5.45 am and she is stood quietly still. She has been much better tonight


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Missy was much better last night! I woke up and she was laying flat and must have been dreaming since her legs were all twitching LOL! My husband thought she couldnt be comfy since she is so fat but didnt seem to bother her LOL!

I think I am starting to see the "weird" side of the posts here ROFL! Its all good though, keeps the conversation flowing





I cant believe you have 12 cams up!!! You must have some pretty impressive internet provider, I dont know that mine could handle that many!


----------



## Eagle

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I think I am starting to see the "weird" side of the posts here ROFL! Its all good though, keeps the conversation flowing


so you have met Diane



Shame Heidi is too busy to pop in cos she is the meaning of the word weird





Diane is the nutty one

Cassie is the sweet one

Megan is the cook

Anna is the bossy one

Hazel will lock you up

Bree is the busy one

who am I missing? ME well I will leave that to someone else


----------



## MeganH

ROFL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG you guys are hilarious! And to think I just got here, how much better will it get????


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O boy, now you have got me worried LOL!!!

I let Missy out to play in the turnout today and now she is back to pacing....UGH! She must just like to keep moving since even turned out she never really stopped moving around.


----------



## Eagle

The mare from Maple Hollow

caused her mum such sorrow

cos she laid down to push

and out in a rush

didn't come a spotty filly

but a bay foal with a willy






not very good cos I am a bit rusty


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O now that is NOT nice LOL!!!!! I am soooo blaming you if I get a solid foal now!






I want a fewspot colt so would be ok with the willie in that case





gotta love the lil emoticons LOL


----------



## Eagle

o.k so I will write one for a spotty willy


----------



## AnnaC

Oh HOORAY - we are back to the limericks again!! (dammed emoties have done a disappearing act again!!)

Where is Heidi, is she not foaling anything this year? She was brilliant with her 'poems' while we were doing the loooooooooooooooooooong wait for her Peanut and Cassie's Suzie!! (oooooop's just read that again - I mean Heidi's mare was foaling, not Heidi herself - sorry Heidi!)

So, thinking caps on everyone - we need poems/odes/limericks/fun and laughter here from now on. OK??

Bossy Anna xx


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> so you have met Diane
> 
> 
> 
> Shame Heidi is too busy to pop in cos she is the meaning of the word weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane is the nutty one
> 
> Cassie is the sweet one
> 
> Megan is the cook
> 
> Anna is the bossy one
> 
> Hazel will lock you up
> 
> Bree is the busy one
> 
> who am I missing? ME well I will leave that to someone else


Oi! Look I found two seconds to catch up on all the foals, you lot just talk too much



:rofl

We certainly are a strange lot


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet at Maple Hollow


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

You guys crack me up LOL!!! Anyhoo, we have some loose poo today and slightly fuller udder. Still not full in my book but yall know that doesnt always mean anything. Rear doesnt look loose enough either but I have never foaled this mare out so dont know what she normally does. She is day 307 today. I will probably start watching her a bit closer now that she is settled down and progressing again.

Mom's mare Gorgeous is still driving us nuts :arg! as she has had a full udder and loose rear for a few days now and is very restless. Hopefully will be able to get her online this week since my parents ordered new cameras. Wish me luck on setting it all up


----------



## Eagle

here's hoping


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I took some udder pics for all of you to see what you think. I think she has a decent size udder but it is still soft so not full yet. Her rear is not loose either. She does have loose poo still and is loving getting brushed as she is shedding lots! Its hard to tell what her belly shape is doing as she doesnt have a huge baby belly, she is just kind of fat in general.


----------



## cassie

oooh verty exciting! good luck with foaling! hoping it is soon for you all!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, that's quite a bag Melinda - even if you dont think she's quite ready, that bag together with some loose poos, well I'm glad you are keeping a close watch on her!

Not long to go now!


----------



## Eagle

1.55 am and she is down sternal sleeping





3.30 am and she is down resting again.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Still about the same udder, was maybe a bit fuller but then I turned her out to play and went back down a bit. I let her out with my show mare and filly today and she seemed happier to be alone after they left LOL!



They both were a little high energy for her liking, she got along better with the 3yr old since she was calmer but the yearling never stopped moving and she was happy to let me take her away hehehe. I just was hoping if I gave her a friend it would help her settle in better and so far it seems to have worked at least for a while. She could be just tired now as she played pretty hard, she is pretty ornery



. I finally broke down and clipped her belly so she is ready for if she ever decides to foal. She thought the clippers were wonderful and had her lip wiggling the whole time



.


----------



## Eagle

She had a quiet night and laid down a few times, she is settling in at night .


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

WOOOOHOOO!!!! We FINALLY have a foal! Gorgeous had a nice lil bay pinto colt! Will share pics later :-D.


----------



## MeganH

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats, I can't wait for the pics


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant!! Well done Gorgeous!! Many congratulations!!

Waiting for the pictures!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok well I guess I am done torturing all of you now





Here is our handsome lil guy, he is very tiny and just outstanding, he has lots of little pawprints in his markings too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

HUGE congratulations! He's awesome!!!


----------



## MeganH

OMG he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations Melinda! He's adorable!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys, we are pretty excited about him! Diane if it makes ya feel better, Missy's udder is a little fuller this evening




but still not looking ready. At least four of my Monte babies *should* arrive before the end of April.


----------



## Eagle

OMG he is just the cutest little thing! That last pic is adorable.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, what a cute little fella!! Love his markings too! Again, many congratulations!!


----------



## bannerminis

Isnt he just so handsome. Congrats on your gorgeous new boy


----------



## Eagle

6.20am and she is waiting for breakfast.



she is really itchy and has been scratching and rubbing all night.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> FOUR ??????? I had no idea!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fantastic news!!!! More spots are coming.....more spots are coming.....more spots are coming.....more spots are coming!!!!



You are too funny, yep expecting a total of 6 Monte babies and one by each of my 2 pintaloosa stallions. plus have a pintaloosa mare bred to our Buck Echo son too. AND my mom has two black mares bred to Pam's (palsminihorses) fewspot stallion, Smokey! Soooo HOPEFULLY will be seeing LOTS of SPOTS!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

As for Missy, she is driving me absolutely insane, her udder was the fullest it has ever been last night and back to squishy today. I think she is enjoying torturing me. She absolutely loves to be scratched and brushed right now because she is shedding like crazy! I think she would be happiest if I parked a lawn chair in her stall and sat there 24/7 LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just wanted to update real quick that Missy's udder is almost full again tonight but still nothing in her nipples. We have storms moving through off and on this week so hopefully that will make her foal since they love to foal during bad weather!


----------



## Eagle

she has been quiet so far tonight.

5.25am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## cassie

Congrats on your gorgeous little guy!!!



wow come on missy!!!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Eagle

2.30am and she has been standing quietly for the last hour and a half.

2.50am and she is out flat and snoring


----------



## palsminihorses

Anything new with Missy, Melinda? I just checked on her.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Not a whole lot, she is just driving me crazy LOL! She was a bit more sensitive about me lifting her tail, normally just stands there and lets me but today she pulled her tail away like "excuse you!" LOL! Udder is still good size but not full. She is still shedding like a maniac though. She occasionally has a loose rear but generally it tightens back up after I check...ugh! I was all excited last night because it was completely loose, but the next time I checked all was normal again!


----------



## AnnaC

Does her udder go down when she's out for exercise/grazing, but is more full when she has been in for the night - or is it about the same in fullness over the 24 hours?


----------



## Eagle

1.55am she is out flat and huge


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL Yes she is a bit on the chunky side, to say she is an easy keeper is putting it mildly!



Anyhoo udder is about the same this morning, it tends to be about the same all day, generally a bit looser after turnout but not much. When there is most change is between morning and night, generally a bit looser in the morning and fuller at night, although this morning it is about the same as it was last night so maybe she is going to start doing something...she drove me crazy last night before I went to bed as she was laying flat out and kicking her belly and swishing her tail, probably just had a fly bothering her but was still enough to make me watch her to be sure!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well it finally stopped raining this afternoon so I let Missy out to stretch her legs (but really is it necessary, when she paces constantly LOL). I let my yearling Monte daughter out with her for a while and took this cute picture of them scratching. I had to remind Missy that I want spots like Morey's on her foal so she has time to put those on if she forgot



.






Her udder was pretty typical size, big but not full, and then looser after her play time. Depending on how everyone looks after this weekend I may need to switch mares if Missy isnt going to get moving as I have a maiden mare at 323 days and Missy is only 318. Missy just looks closest as of right now.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, just put on cam whoever you feel needs watching the most, of course this could get complicated with 2 girls so close





That pic is adorable



thanks for sharing

2.15am and Missy is sleeping sternal


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL Well Diane, I dont think you will like the other one as much then because she most likely will have spots but of the pinto variety



. I was sooo hoping Missy would have foaled by now since she was getting an udder so fast but now she is just enjoying the special treatment! Now I have a bunch of mares coming up to their due dates and getting udders! Dont worry though, lots of appy possibilities in the others just not the one at 324 days



. I feel like Missy's udder is fuller this morning but that could be wishful thinking, almost felt like fluid might be thinking about going into her teats, so keep your fingers crossed that she will get ready and foal soon!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thats good, obviously I love all colors as well since I couldnt decide on just one hehehe! Well just for the fun of it here are my up and coming mares to watch





Maple Hollows Phlash Of Fireworks aka "Ellie"--black pinto with one blue eye bred to buckskin pinto, MT--324 days today--Maiden






Blue Diamond Dream Catcher aka "Dream"--black snowflake bred to silver bay pintaloosa, Magnum--317 days






Kaycee Freckles Playgirl aka "Freckles"--red roan sabino overo bred to buckskin pinto, MT--310 days






Kaycee Babs aka "Babs"--silver bay roan bred to black near leopard, Monte--310 days






Timberviews Buttons and Bows aka "Buttons"--bay overo appaloosa bred to Monte--308 days






Mars Rosebud aka "Mars"--chestnut snowflake bred to Monte--305 days---has foaled as early as 310 since I have owned her.






This can be your reference for when I start switching mares on you all the time LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Wow what a line up. You are going to be busy and what pretty mares. Cant wait to see these ladies pop out those babies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep I have Buttons




, I was so happy for the chance to buy her and it has been an adventure with her so far! I lost her colt that was my first foal from her to lightning last summer and then she went missing for 3 days after we were hit by a tornado!



Luckily we found her completely fine just scared and still in foal. When we got her to my parents and she heard her friends she shook the whole trailer trying to get out and back with them!

Ellie is 30" so teeny enough and bred to MT who is 30" sometimes less depending on who measures him lol!

Today should be a good day for letting Missy out, finally a day without any rain!!! I let her out when it stopped raining in the afternoon the last couple days with her friends but couldnt leave her out as long as I would like. I might take her for an hr to the pasture today and let her start getting used to grass, so if she comes up missing that is probably where she is. She has been seeming more restless and I do feel her udder was larger yesterday, still seemed like there might have been some fluid starting into her teats but will check this AM and see what she is up to. Gotta get my leopard filly here!!!!





O and her pet kitty is Fuzzbutt



she follows me around on the rafters while Im doing chores, I always feel like she wants to jump on my head


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Missy enjoyed her time in the green grass earlier, now I have her in the turnout with access to her stall, her udder has stayed fairly large, not getting as loose as it used to during turnout.

Couple of pics attached, Missy wasnt thrilled with her ornery company unless they were scratching her back so she hid in the corner behind a tree LOL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Great pictures Melinda! We are having a nice sunny, warm day here too!! It's 81 degrees! We had to mow our yard again yesterday. Mares are outside. Just saw Magic rolling. Hopefully, she's getting her foal into position!! She has a full, tight udder, but teats aren't completely filled out yet. The next mare due, Chrissy, is catching up quickly. Chrissy normally foals around 330 days, which won't be until April 9th, but you never know!

I'll be watching Missy this evening.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I love this warm weather but am not looking forward to how hot I feel the summer is going to be when its been this warm already! We mowed our yard and overseeded some grass seed in a few spots since its supposed to rain again this week. I wish you had your mares online so we could watch too! I am soo excited to see some spots!!!

Missy's udder is fairly firm tonight and normally after being out it loosens up but not anymore, so hopefully that means she is getting in gear! Her nipples still arent full but I could express a little fluid and it is starting to get pretty sticky and is still clearish but has that I guess yellowish tint I would call it. Either stage 3 or 4 according to my new Mother Natures Foaling Predictor Kit. Which leads me to ask, at what stage is best to start testing, just when she gets easier to express fluid or ???? I have never tested milk before but decided to give it a try this year, I have always just gone by udder and loosening of the rear. I am just hoping she really is getting ready! She is 320 days today!

I checked Ellie today and her udder is still small but definitely there, other than that no signs of anything, her belly has changed shape some and felt major foal movement on the bottom of her belly today so hoping that means it is moving into position.


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I love this warm weather but am not looking forward to how hot I feel the summer is going to be when its been this warm already! We mowed our yard and overseeded some grass seed in a few spots since its supposed to rain again this week. I wish you had your mares online so we could watch too! I am soo excited to see some spots!!!
> 
> Missy's udder is fairly firm tonight and normally after being out it loosens up but not anymore, so hopefully that means she is getting in gear! Her nipples still arent full but I could express a little fluid and it is starting to get pretty sticky and is still clearish but has that I guess yellowish tint I would call it. Either stage 3 or 4 according to my new Mother Natures Foaling Predictor Kit. Which leads me to ask, at what stage is best to start testing, just when she gets easier to express fluid or ???? I have never tested milk before but decided to give it a try this year, I have always just gone by udder and loosening of the rear. I am just hoping she really is getting ready! She is 320 days today!


Maybe one day we'll get set up on Marestare so others can watch. It always helps to have more 'eyes' watching. As far as testing the mare's milk, I used to start testing it when it would get really sticky. But it didn't ever seem to test 'ready' at that stage, so I started waiting for it to change color. I had the old Mother Natures Foaling strips, so I don't know how the new ones work. I have also used the pool strips to test.

My mare, Chrissy, is making a decent udder. It's not firm by any means, but I checked her milk this evening, and it has some color to it! Not sure what is going on there! I've been watching her on the camera, and she's not acting any different. She also isn't swollen. So I'll just have to wait and see. Geez, just when you think they know the rules, the darn mares change them! LOL

I'll be checking on Missy first thing in the morning.


----------



## AnnaC

2.40am and Missy snoozing quietly.

Great to see her outside with her friends yesterday - bet she enjoyed herself in the sunshine. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Missy has fluid in her nipples this morning that is easily expressed and very sticky but still not turning white but her rear is very loose and her vulva looks to be a darker red. Sooo who wants to start taking guesses as to when she will end my suffering???



She also kept me up half the night because when we went to bed she was pacing, would stop and push her butt to the wall, pace, stop and rub her back legs together, pace, kick her belly, pace, act like she was going down and then not and pace some more, lots of yawning, and then she fell asleep


----------



## MeganH

Sounds like she is very close! Do you have any photos of her udder from under and behind? And how is her poop?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I have pics from a couple days ago, will take more when I go out later. Her poop is soft but it has been soft off and on for a while.


----------



## MeganH

Your mare sounds a lot like mine (Laney). I haven't tried to milk her since Saturday but was able to get some secretion easily.. not enough to test though. I need to try again tonight when my husband can hold her for me. She has been uncomfy and has had mushy poop for the past week on an off, bloody show, yawning, butt rubbing.. udder keeps growing and isn't totally full yet but pretty full.. Wonder which one will go first?? If you could please take some pics and post them I would like to see!


----------



## AnnaC

Missy looks extremely annoyed!! Think she is waiting for someone to let her out with her friends on that green grass again!! Actually she does need to de-stress herself a bit or she will never relax into foaling mode and I do think her tummy has done quite a drop since yesterday????

Come on Missy, calm down a bit and think BABY!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I went and got some udder pics, they arent the best as I still have not perfected taking udder pics yet LOL! She is definitely annoyed about something, I am wondering if it isnt the wind? I have noticed that since we were hit by a tornado last july that my horses tend to be spookier and less at ease when it is windy (sounds kind of like me too!). Anyhoo I also did my first ever milk test so hopefully I did it right! She tested at 85% to the Mother Natures strips, it changed within seconds too, didnt have to wait the whole minute. But her milk is now the skim milk looking color so seems to be changing fast. I let her out for a bit, if anyone notices the door blow shut and her not inside please let me know as there isnt any water or anything out there so she needs to have access to her stall! I wedged a rock under it and put a bucket in front of it so HOPEFULLY that will keep it from shutting.


----------



## MeganH

WOW! She will definitely foal before my Laney! How long has her udder been full and pointed down like that? I have those Mother Nature strips too. Are you going to retest tonight to see if it changes? Can't wait to see what it says! She should be foaling within a day or so with 85% right? I think the 95% is within 12 hours so is 85% within 24? And the faster the test reads the faster foaling should be coming on.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well its been fairly full but not as tight for a few days and has been pointed down for a while. I honestly have no idea what 85% means except that its in the foaling range LOL! I won the strips on the wonderful fishing game on the main forum and decided to try them out, kind of fun to have a chemistry-like set for playing with horses lol! I just need to go and get more distilled water before I run out! I am hoping she foals tonight and will probably test again! Here is her udder 2 days ago


----------



## MeganH

I won my Mother Nature strips in the fishing game on LB too! lol- I am so excited to use them. I know it says 95% is within 12 hours.. we'll see what she tests for you later on if it changes. Does look SOON though!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I hope so! And yes planning on keeping a close eye on her! I am actually going to sneak a quick nap in for a couple hours right now since I am sure I wont sleep much tonight! I will probably close her in her stall after my nap as I desperately need to get groceries and oats. Hopefully my hubby will be home by then to keep an eye on her otherwise will hope for watchers, will try and make it a very short trip!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I changed my plans to I am going to lock her in now so I can go shopping and have her where she is being watched. Will take my nap when I get home! I figure she will most likely be closer to foaling later and dont want to be far away! The pressure is dropping too.


----------



## Eagle

ok Melinda I will keep an eye on her for you.


----------



## MeganH

She does seem really agitated for some reason.


----------



## Eagle

she is having a major tantrum about being closed in.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok Im back, and she is just having a tantrum in general, she was just as upset outside as she is in her stall. She must just be in a bad mood. Off to nap for a bit.


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams


----------



## Eagle

3.10pm and she has settled down and is eating


----------



## Eagle

Was that a butt tuck??


----------



## Eagle

I called Melinda and she is watching her. I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## Eagle

Congrats


----------



## MeganH

YAY!!! THAT is why she was so moody lol

Congrats!!!


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eagle

So I guess she wasn't having a tantrum



Good job you were on to her Melinda


----------



## Eagle

I tried to send a text message but it wouldn't go through, I see she is taking pics



we will have to wait and see





she sure is clever


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well I have a sorrel EXTREMELY LEGGY FILLY!!!! She has striped hooves and mottled skin but cant tell if she has any color hiding yet, Morey her half sister posted previously in this thread was solid bay at birth. Well I gotta get back down there so will update more later!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Well I have a sorrel EXTREMELY LEGGY FILLY!!!! She has striped hooves and mottled skin but cant tell if she has any color hiding yet, Morey her half sister posted previously in this thread was solid bay at birth. Well I gotta get back down there so will update more later!!!








Yay! And she looks FABULOUS! Can't wait to see some pics of your new beauty!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You are so sweet with her





And my, she sure is refined!!


----------



## Eagle

I think melinda has seen spots



she looks very happy, leggy filly with spots Diane, could it get any better!


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! Just came in from trimming a mare's hooves, and I find out that Missy foaled!! Congratulations!! Geez, a daytime delivery! You lucky girl!! Congratulations on your new filly! I'll be checking back for updates and pictures!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Woohooo we have white hairs showing up on her hips!!!! She is sooooo refined with a super long neck and LEGS!!! So excited, Missy and Monte may not have given me black like I asked for but who cares when she is AWESOME!!! Pics



I LOVE my mares, I had afternoon and early evening foalings last year too!


----------



## bannerminis

Awww congrats on your pretty girl and she has a lovely shoulder too.

Congrats again and looking forward to more pics of her


----------



## MeganH

Aww! She is so leggy! beautiful! I Love her little jacket! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, my mom and I made a few blankets this spring while waiting for our first foal! I used ones I had bought before as patterns. She is already trying to buck and play, LOVE HER!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Super congratulations! She looks to be perfect! And you know there is no such thing as a bad color when you've got a great horse! Mommy and daddy did you proud.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Been so busy today could not get to my computer at all. Nearly bedtime for me but I just had to check on the girls. Popped to Missy first to see if she had settled down a bit from early this morning and......................WOW!! Not only has she settled down completely but she has a gorgeously stunning new daughter!!

Well done Missy and many congratulations Melinda - you must be over the moon!! But how on earth did those long legs cope with being enclosed in Missy's tummy - I think she must have added several inches to them during her birth LOL!!

But what a little livewire she is - does that mean she's going to take after her Momma!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Its true, they are never a bad color, and I couldnt of asked for a richer cherry red! She is definitely a livewire, she was knickering almost immediately after her arrival and trying to get up before even Missy did! Now I just have to come up with a name to fit her!!! Amazingly her legs coped really well, they are perfectly straight, not weak at all, she must have had them folded perfectly LOL!


----------



## Cherokee Rose

Oh my !! Melinda she looks wonderful...cherry red like her granddam and legs like Tom. Congradulations and I missed it all. I think that live wire business comes from Tom also...ok I'll quit I'm babbling !!!


----------



## dgrminis

Congrats!! Just saw her on FB! She is very pretty!


----------



## MBhorses

congrats on your filly


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, I am enjoying watching her loping and bucking right now, she is sooo freaking cute!!! And Carrie I agree with Tom as grandsire and Monte as the sire, there is no way this filly couldnt be leggy!!! cant wait to see her mature and get into the show ring!


----------



## Eagle

She is beautiful Melinda, thank you for sharing a pic, yes just the *ONE. *Not that I am complaining



:arg!








Get it sorted girl!








1.00am and she is up and feeding.


----------



## cassie

Yay congrats on your stunning new filly how lovely for you all she is precious!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> She is beautiful Melinda, thank you for sharing a pic, yes just the *ONE. *Not that I am complaining
> 
> 
> 
> :arg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it sorted girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.00am and she is up and feeding.


LOL well I will share more pics dont worry! Its just hard to take them when they are still wet. I didnt want to leave her blankie off too long since it was only in the 40s yesterday. Might try for some more today but wont be able to let her outside until tomorrow most likely depending on how warm it gets today and if it rains. I have been loving watching her lope around



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, until you have a name for her, I've nick-named her "Cherry Fizz" for being such a pretty red and fiesty girl! She is just lovely, and was just standing so perfectly with Missy this morning, but now is taking her nap! AAAaaaaaawwwwwwww........such a little beauty!!


hehehe, that is pretty cute, I should have all of you guys think of some since I am drawing a blank, I have a whole list of premade names and none of them fit her!

Needs to be Maple Hollows..... Dam is Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss and sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo.....if someone can find a way to use monte's name in a classy and awesome way than go for it otherwise might not be able to use parents in the name LOL



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just saw on the Main Forum that you lost a colt prematurely last night. I'm so sorry for your loss. Which mare was it that lost the baby?
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thanks, it was one of moms that was bred to Pam's gorgeous boy, it ended up being a black blanketed colt.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorry about your losses too, it is always hard, I do prefer to lose them this way though than when they are already born and you have a bond with them but still doesnt make it much easier. And no we will most likely end up breeding her to either Echo or MT.

I moved Ellie into the foaling stall, she doesnt look ready but is a maiden and none of the other mares are looking close either and they are all good baggers! She is 327 days today. I am going to my moms to watch her mare for her today so any checks on Ellie are appreciated!

My moms mare Destiny was waxed up last night so expecting a foal soon, she is at 305 days.


----------



## Eagle

I am sorry for the loss of your mum's colt, we wait for so long and it is heart breaking if we lose them.





As for names

Maple Hollows Monte Carlo Rose.

Ellie doesn't look happy, lets hope she doesn't have a tantrum like Missy did yesterday



well not until you are home anyway


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle, I had to go back and check and I knew it, I posted two pics not one



hehehe!

Anyways to make yall happy here are a few more



Now I hope I can get some good ones sometime!!! Mom's mare is being very boring and doesnt act like she wants to give her baby up yet. She def. has a full udder but her milk hasnt turned white yet and her rear isnt very loose. Will have to see, these darn mares like to fool us as you all know!

This one you can see the white on her hips if you look closely
















The funny thing is I was just thinking how boring Ellie was going to be to watch after Missy since everytime I check she is standing quietly or eating LOL

I am not a big fan of the name Rose, not sure why but it still sounded good in the twist off Eagle's name suggestion:

Maple Hollows Montes Radiant Rose

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I love her long legs too! Plus her neck is awesome! She does look like she will stay A sized as well, probably around 33". The red and white striped one is actually one I bought from Pond Lake Stables but it is the one I used as a pattern for the other ones.

Hopefully Ellie wont keep me waiting too long, I am dying to see her foal with MT, I am expecting TINY and AMAZING! Should have an awesome head too!


----------



## Eagle

Maple Hollows Montes Never better aka cherry fizz


----------



## palsminihorses

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Are you able to rebreed your mare to Pam's boy again?


Melinda, I know you and your mom are quite a distance from us, but I would be more than happy to offer you and/or your mom a free breeding back to Smokey if you'd like. I'm just so sorry about the loss of the foal.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks Pam, You are such a great person!

I took some pics real quick of my lil girl so thought I would share, might take a few posts


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm




----------



## palsminihorses

Gosh, she has *lots *of spots!! And you know she will have a lot more hiding under her hair! She is just beautiful with that 'look at me' look!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh she is just beautiful and cant wait to see how she spots out


----------



## MeganH

She's got LEGS! Beautiful!!


----------



## little lady

Love her little sprinkles on her hips!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone,




I am enjoying her so much already! She has been loping around her stall so will have to go let them out once it warms up here



.

What do you think of this name:

Maple Hollows Montes Regal In Red


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I LOVE "Montes Regal in Red!" Perfect!

And I always thought Monte was so pretty in harness. He showed with a trainer here in MO back in the day so I got to see him a lot. Very nice stallion indeed.

Sorry for the loss of your colt. It's so sad when that happens. Hugs to you and your mare.


----------



## Eagle

I like it but are you sure she will stay red? she seems a beautiful cherry red which can by a sign that they will change, is it at all possible that she could grey out? I don't know but it is just something to think about.





Maple Hollows Montes Royal Perfection ??? aka princess


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks Parmela! Monte is a neat horse to own and I love hearing from people who got to see him show back in the day! I drove him for the first time this winter and it was soo fun, he has tons of power! Montes Radiant In Red was my other thought along the same lines.

If anything she may app out but she will always be at least somewhat red. She cant grey out as neither parent carries grey. I do like Royal Perfection too, but would have to cut it down somehow though as 35 characters is the limit, its so hard to decide on names!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I let Ellie out on the grass for an hour so she can start getting worked onto it too and I dont think she got the memo for fat pregnant mares taking it easy LOL!!! She has always been a bit of a showoff though so not surprising.


----------



## palsminihorses

Eagle said:


> I like it but are you sure she will stay red? she seems a beautiful cherry red which can by a sign that they will change, is it at all possible that she could grey out? I don't know but it is just something to think about.


Changing from 'red' actually happened to me once. It was a big appaloosa foal who was born 'fire engine red.' I nick-named her 'Lucy,' as I am a big I Love Lucy Fan! LOL Well, when she shed off her baby hair, she was the darkest chestnut you have ever seen! LOL Joke was on me, but I never changed her name from Lucy.


----------



## palsminihorses

Ellie is such a pretty girl Melinda! Look at that trot!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the explanation Diane. Pam that is interesting, most foals I have had that were born really red have changed colour too in fact I haven't seen too many "cherry red" adult horses.

Ellie is stunning and definitely didn't get the memo


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! Ellie is a pretty special little mare and she knows it!

I love a rich sorrel! I have two that are pretty red, one just more so than the other

This is Sassy she wasnt done shedding yet in this pic but can see her color on her neck.






And this is Angie she is actually this color when she sheds naturally too, and it comes back after clipping but as usual clipping causes colors to wash out for a day or so.






Hope you guys arent getting sick of pictures yet because I LOVE taking and sharing pics!


----------



## Eagle

wow they are gorgeous, such rich colours!

*Hope you guys arent getting sick of pictures yet because I LOVE taking and sharing pics! *

You must be joking, you will have to post a lot more pics until we even get warmed up



We LOVE pics


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> wow they are gorgeous, such rich colours!
> 
> *Hope you guys arent getting sick of pictures yet because I LOVE taking and sharing pics! *
> 
> You must be joking, you will have to post a lot more pics until we even get warmed up
> 
> 
> 
> We LOVE pics



LOL good too know! I cant wait until Ellie foals so I can share lots more baby pics!!!!


----------



## Eagle

* I can share lots more baby pics!!!! *

Why have you had a baby? I don't remember seeing many pics


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ooo poo LOL I shared two whole posts of pics!!! LOL!


----------



## Eagle

hahahaha had you going there


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ornery!


----------



## AnnaC

*Now now Renee, leave poor Melinda alone or she might stop posting pictures at all, and we need more, more and more!!*

*Love that picture of Ellie - what a stunning mare. *


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Heheheh, dont worry I wont stop posting pictures! That is a gorgeous sorrel too!

Here is one of my fave colors that I own:

Diamond, my red dun mare, she is also one that is bred for this year. It is kind of neat that her coat stays the same color year round when so many others lighten or darken, she just gets a gorgeous shine to her in the summer











And while Im sharing, here is the stallion she is bred to, Magic, this will be his first foal and I am soooo EXCITED!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We LOVE pictures -- of everything!!!


LOL I will remember that! heck I have an entire album of random scenic pics along with an unknown number of horse pics hehehe


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

he is gorgeous, sorry about his lost foals but hopefully the four mares you give him will make ya proud!! I am hoping Magic will give me some color, I decided to breed him to a solid just to test him a bit plus I figured that the cross couldnt go wrong! Hoping to be able to give Magic a couple more mares this year.


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> *Now now Renee, leave poor Melinda alone or she might stop posting pictures at all, and we need more, more and more!!*


Yes Mum, sorry Mum.








Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Heheheh, dont worry I wont stop posting pictures! That is a gorgeous sorrel too!
> 
> Here is one of my fave colors that I own:
> 
> Diamond, my red dun mare, she is also one that is bred for this year. It is kind of neat that her coat stays the same color year round when so many others lighten or darken, she just gets a gorgeous shine to her in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while Im sharing, here is the stallion she is bred to, Magic, this will be his first foal and I am soooo EXCITED!!!


Wow Melinda, these 2 are awesome, I have no doubt that this baby is going to be incredible. If it is a filly can I have her


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooo I'm sitting here drooling over all these gorgeous minis! Cant wait to see some of the expected foals.





Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> Yes Mum, sorry Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Melinda, these 2 are awesome, I have no doubt that this baby is going to be incredible. If it is a filly can I have her


Thanks!!!! They are my babies, they grow up way too fast!!! And no I probably wont give my filly away LOL! I am excited that I got my hardship done on Diamond in time as now the foal is going to be double registered A/R







AnnaC said:


> Oooooooo I'm sitting here drooling over all these gorgeous minis! Cant wait to see some of the expected foals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pictures coming please.


Thanks! And here is another fun pic of Diamond and Magic, she was his babysitter when she was a yearling. She spoiled him though and let him get away with a lot (like chewing on her ears)


----------



## MeganH

OMG that is precious!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!

I was very proud of my yearlings that year, they were so good with the babies and I had been told that yearling cant be trusted sometimes as they play too rough with foals. But I tried it as I didnt want to have to have so many separate pens and the mare/foal group was getting the same amounts of feed as the yearlings at the time.

Magic's big sister Babe was another good babysitter for him:






And she was also Diamonds best buddy:


----------



## Eagle

Maple Hollow Farm said:


>


This pic is adorable! it should be on a chocolate box


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I agree Renee, also if it were mine I think I would have it enlarged, framed and hung on a wall.


----------



## palsminihorses

Eagle said:


> This pic is adorable! it should be on a chocolate box


I agree! That is one sweet picture!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! That is one of my favorite pictures! I looked out my window one day to see lil Magic chewing on her ear and her just laying there so grabbed my camera and amazingly they kept doing it long enough for me to snap a few pics! Normally when my horses are being cute or strutting or anything like that they stop the second I touch the camera LOL! Apparently these two arent camera shy though



.

Now Ellie is at 330 days and still not showing any signs of foaling other than a very small started udder. She is either going to drag this out forever or all of the sudden bag up drop and foal LOL!

New pictures of Gorgeous x MT's lil guy:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, thatis just cuteness in perfection!!


----------



## MeganH

I love his shoulder mark and his white bum


----------



## Eagle

He is so fluffy and cute


----------



## MeganH

I was in the shower I missed this... that is weird!


----------



## Eagle

She is still out flat. I was down in the barn so I missed the leg swinging. After Missy's strange labour



I wouldn't imagine Ellie to be normal





Melinda's horses are just way to pretty and you know what they say about pretty woman (that they are weird)


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, your new little boy (does he have a name?) is just too cute! I love his little face...........not to mention his markings!! Very, very nice!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! His name is "Prince". He is adorable and full of spunk!

Ellie is still not looking ready but is definitely a weird horse to watch! LOL!

More pics of my lil girl!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! She's just stunning - and look at those spotty bits over her back end!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

LOVE, love, LOVE your little girl!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks so much! I am in LOVE!!! She is so fun to watch because she knows she is a beauty and is such an ornery lil showoff!!! I started a name poll for her on the main forum too so feel free to go and chip in there



. I cant wait for her to get old enough for me to clip her and find out what is hiding under her foal coat! She also has the most magnificent coat ever, very smooth and shiny! She is super sweet too, I scratch her for a little bit and then if I run she will chase after me and she knickers when I leave her



.

Missy still isnt getting a very big udder and I think she is starting to get sick of me checking it LOL! She is kind of a sassy lil mare



.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O duh, that was my brain fart LOL, Ellie is under cam yeesh, I need more sleep!!!

I will try and let her out later, might be heading to the other farm today, dont know the plan yet, both Missy and Ellie were out yesterday and Ellie just paces the fence instead of grazing and enjoying herself. I am positive my horses are super weird now!!! I figured turning MIssy and baby out with her would keep her happy but nope, totally ignored them unless they got too close to her fence. I might try turning her out in the roundpen and see if she does a lot of pacing in there.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some more pics of my lil girl, still unnamed LOL My two favorite names on the poll are tied for favorites so didnt help sort them out LOL, got some other good suggestions too but I want the perfect name and want it to sound awesome if announced in the showring


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sooooo do you think this mare is bred????



This is Mars at 313 days today, not looking ready yet but watching close as she has foaled at 310, 313, and 326! The way Ellie is progressing, everyone else will foal before her!!! She does seem narrower today though so *maybe* her foal is getting in position????


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And a few pics of Prince too!

He was soooo ornery, the one pic is of him strutting up to me and I couldnt zoom out fast enough LOL! I thought I had more pics than this but apparently not...


----------



## Eagle

4.45am and Ellie is pacing, I wish she would go to sleep cos she is making me nervous





Gorgeous pics Melinda, thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC

Watermelons!! LOL!! WOW!! She is HUGE - but what a happy looking little lady!

The pictures of your other little ones are gorgeous Melinda - thanks for posting them.


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Sooooo do you think this mare is bred????
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mars at 313 days today, not looking ready yet but watching close as she has foaled at 310, 313, and 326! The way Ellie is progressing, everyone else will foal before her!!! She does seem narrower today though so *maybe* her foal is getting in position????


Oh my goodness! How tall is Mars? She's adorable!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL!!! Maybe I need to tell her to chew her watermelons from now on hehehe! Thanks tho, I love preggo mare pics too, it is amazing how huge they get! Mars is 32.75" and yes very cute, she was watching the mare and baby playing in the other pasture. I have kept all of her babies that I have had from her, Magic, Babe, and Ebony are hers, my mom got a colt out of her in a trade for breedings and he now spends a lot of time in a house with his new family! She is a sweet mare though but definitely is the boss of my herd, she keeps everyone in check and makes sure no one gets out of hand.


----------



## bannerminis

Very pretty mare and that is a great pic of her. Does she beep when she goes into reverse LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL!!! I actually have beeped for them occasionally LOL! If you think Mars is wide, you should see Buttons!!! She is as wide as she is tall, I havent taken many preggo pics of her as I feel mean since she is sooooo big!!! She is pretty adorable though, I think she is even starting to waddle





I guess I should at least give somewhat of an update for the foaling portion LOL! Missy still is not filling up much, just her barely there udder. LOTS of udders filling up in the pasture though! I am sooo going to have to switch mares out if Ellie doesnt get in gear soon! Udders are getting decent size on Dream, Mars, Buttons, and Diamond but Babs, Freckles, and Babe are all getting decent starts to theirs too!


----------



## cassie

wow your two foals are abosloutly to die for!! I can fully understand why you want the perfect name for you little filly. I'm going to go check out the name faves now 

gorgeous little baby!

and Prince wow what a lovely man! strutting his stuff! magnificent!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I cant believe how much we have chatted since I posted the up and coming mares' pictures but they are back on page 8!!! Also Diamond and Babe were the two pictured in previous pages with baby Magic. Here are a couple of cute fuzzy pics of those two.

Thanks cassie! And I finally came up with at least a barn name for my lil girl...Reba!!! Probably one of my favorite singers and just seems fitting since she is awesome LOL! Now just have to decide on the registered name when there are so many fun choices!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

These pics make me chuckle a bit, kind of a "like mother, like daughter" moment hehehe.


----------



## Eagle

4.30am and she is flat out fast asleep lol

Great pics



your girls are adorable and very wide


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Woohoo I finally felt a slight change in Ellie's udder! One side is a bit fuller this AM, still nothing to get too excited about, but I am since its the first change in a long time LOL! Now hopefully she will keep progressing and not stall out for another week before the next change hehehe!


----------



## MeganH

I always get excited to see even the slightest bit of progress



because you know SOMETHING is going on.. rather then nothing


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks cassie! And I finally came up with at least a barn name for my lil girl...Reba!!! Probably one of my favorite singers and just seems fitting since she is awesome LOL! Now just have to decide on the registered name when there are so many fun choices!


Oh, I *love *the name *Reba*, and she has red hair!! Excellent choice!


----------



## Sandy B

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> These pics make me chuckle a bit, kind of a "like mother, like daughter" moment hehehe.


OMG! The dark mare makes me crack up!! Look at that HUGE tummy!


----------



## Sandy B

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> And a few pics of Prince too!
> 
> He was soooo ornery, the one pic is of him strutting up to me and I couldnt zoom out fast enough LOL! I thought I had more pics than this but apparently not...



Ohhhhhhh!! So cute! I want to kiss his schnozzle!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Reba, love it!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys and I know how much all of you love udder pics so here is a pic of Ellie's udder from 3/31 and 4/3. I am terrible at taking udder pics.....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And here are a few of the others that cooperated without a halter on LOL!

Diamond 305 days

Mars 315 days

Dream 327 days


----------



## palsminihorses

Geez, Dream's udder looks 'close!' Nipples pointing down. Is her udder tight yet? Do you think she might beat Ellie?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Dreams udder always seems to point down, I dont feel like it has "come down" enough yet compared to last year. She also waxed last year and foaled within the hour of starting to wax. Hoping she will show just as many signs this year as last. My 6pm foaling last year LOL!

If Ellie keeps filling like she is and gets serious I dont think Dream will beat her but if she slows down again I might have a few beat her LOL!

Miss Em also is getting a pretty good udder, I think mom is planning on bringing her in the barn tonight to put under cam.

Fun pics from today:

First one has Dream in it, she is the one on the right that looks a lot like she ate a watermelon too! The other pics are Reba and Morey, I think the tail in the air runs in the family LOL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Great pictures! I love Dream!! Can't wait to see what she has!

I posted on Laurie's thread, but I want to let you know that I *love *the name you came up with ....... 'Smokin Hot Joker.' That name fits my colt perfectly! Of course, I would put 'PALS' in front of it.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Pam, Glad you like that name! I occasionally come up with something useable. I think I have decided on Maple Hollows Montes Regal In Red for Reba. It really was between that and Radiant N Red, I had lots of other great suggestions but those two just had a better ring to them when I imagined them being announced LOL!

Ellie is driving me INSANE!!! I am not used to having to wait this long for my foals as we rarely have any go over 335 days and all of my mares seem to be having longer than normal gestations! Ellie has been pretty restless but still doesnt have much of an udder, I guess I should be happy she is at least starting one as it shows that she is going to make one!

Just to keep you all happy, here is a candid picture of Monte from yesterday, I gave him the tough task of teaching the young boy some manners LOL!


----------



## Eagle

I love watching the young whipper-snappers learn


----------



## palsminihorses

Monte looks *so good!! *It's nice that he will put up with the 'young boys.' LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, I just love Monte, although I love all of my boys, I just cant stop staring at all those spots



. Monte is already ready for spring to get here as he keeps talkin to all the ladies! He did already get his first mare though, an outside breeding to a gorgeous silver bay granddaughter of Rhotens Little Dandy, owned by CS Classic Acres! Pretty bad when we are already planning on 2013 when we dont even have all of our 2012 foals yet!!!

Remmy thought Monte was lots of fun and Monte just wanted him to go away LOL!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Ellie is especially testy tonight, she nipped at me when I checked her udder which she normally doesnt do and seemed a bit on the warm side. She has been fairly restless on and off the last couple days but then sleeps for hours LOL! Buttons is in the lead for largest udder so far, she is very full but still soft around her nipples. She got a HUGE and hard udder before foaling last year, keeping an eye on her but not quite ready to put her under cam yet since they have all been going up and down so much!


----------



## Eagle

Ellie was restless and box walking but now at 2.15am she has settled down


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well just a quick update before bed! I brought Freckles home tonight!!! I was so happy to have my girl home, she has been at my parents since the storm since it was closer for the farrier and vet! She is walking great with a shoe on but still rocks back too much without it. She may end up always having to have it but time will tell, all I know is she looks tons better, she is also starting to bag so expect her to foal in a couple weeks at latest!

Ellie's udder feels like it is finally starting to "loosen" and come down if you know what I mean. At least it is starting to have more change! She is still quite cranky compared to normal as well.

I am feeling like Babs is trying to take the lead for the pasture mares right now as her udder has doubled in size in one day! She is a lay down and "spit em out" kind of mare but usually has a nice full ready udder first! Buttons is the fullest udder right now but still not ready. Mars is close in second and then Dream.

Moms mares Miss Em and Destiny are looking closest of her bunch but Hallie and Electra both have good starts too. Sabrinia and Miss Em should be the first to go by breeding dates but Sabrinia only just started making a more serious udder. Babe and Diamond just have started udders nothing too exciting.

With our luck they will all foal at the same time and we will have to run from stall to stall delivering ROFL!!!

Updated gestation days:

Ellie 338 days

Dream 331 days

Miss Em 328 days

Sabrinia 324 days

Freckles 324 days

Babs 324 days

Buttons 322 days

Mars 319 days

Hallie 316 days

Destiny 316 days

Babe 316 days

Diamond 309 days


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Happy Easter to you too!

Babs is definitely getting ready fast, I am betting if she keeps at this rate her udder will be full by tomorrow night! Lots of our mares udders are way up tonight so right now that bunch at one time is looking possible LOL!!! Ellie even had another slight increase but she is still just driving me nuts since she is 340 days tomorrow...UGH!!! Buttons and Mars are the other closest both have pretty full udders just not "ready" yet but Mars is starting to loosen up under her tail a bit! Mars is best off foaling outside if the weather allows though so wont bring her in until after foaling unless it rains or something. I am keeping a close eye on all of them in case someone is sneaky!

Mom has a few mares as well that are looking closer so we could just get very busy here in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

BABS FOALED!!!! She has a gorgeous silver bay blanketed colt this morning! Will get pics posted in a bit!


----------



## bannerminis

He looks beautiful and congrats. Mom is doing her best to hide him from the cam LOL. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here he is! He is going to be a bit taller, has a 8" cannon bone. Looks to have a nice spotted blanket already though! Gotta love Babs though, he has already eaten and pooped, I just need to teach her how to spray the umbilical ROFL! Sorry for the small number of pictures but she kept pushing him behind her and couldnt get a good shot of him! Now I am back off to bed for a couple hrs as I am not a morning person



.

Ellie's udder is getting fuller as well so will probably put her back under cam tonight unless someone else looks ready.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations, he is adorable!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations! No guessing that he is an appy!


----------



## bannerminis

He is just beautiful and you gotta love that spotty bum


----------



## Eagle

What time did she foal?


----------



## MeganH

Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I am going to estimate his time of arrival sometime around 4:30am. She normally gets a bit fuller udder but as fast as it was filling I knew I wouldnt have to wait more than one more day anyways but she foaled between checks. Sneaky mare! Will try and get some better pics later, just figured I would let them settle in for a bit. At least you can see these spots on the cam so that you can enjoy them too


----------



## palsminihorses

Woo Hoo!! Beautiful *appaloosa *colt!! Congrats! It's so nice when foaling goes this easily, huh?


----------



## little lady

Congrats! What a cute lil bum full o spots.


----------



## Sandy B

Look at that spotted bottom!! Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! AND More pictures!!! I discovered after taking pictures that I REALLY need to mow LOL!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh he is beautiful and look at those long legs, they look like they are getting away from him


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks and yep he is going to be one heck of a big mover once he figures out how to work those long legs!


----------



## Eagle

He is what most of us would like to see born in our barns.



Congrats again.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations - he's gorgeous and I love his spotty little botty!! Well done Babs, you have a little stunner there!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Whoohoo we have more udder progress with Ellie today, I would rate her FINALLY at half full ROFL!!! Still have large udders on Mars, Buttons, and Dream as well so keeping an eye on them too.


----------



## palsminihorses

*Love *all the pictures! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ELLIE HAS WAX AND MILK ON HER NIPPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RED ALERT -- ALL EYES APPRECIATED!

She is a 30" maiden so I am beyond nervous!!!


----------



## cassie

I have her up on camera, she is quite restless at the moment, but looking quiet. all is good, will keep her up today


----------



## Becky

Yeah, she looks pretty restless, but I don't know what her usual habits are. She's probably feeling pretty uncomfy.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Becky said:


> Yeah, she looks pretty restless, but I don't know what her usual habits are. She's probably feeling pretty uncomfy.


Well to describe her normal habits...eat, and sleep for HOURS!!! LOL, restless is definitely a good sign!


----------



## cassie

she is butt tpressing at the moment,

she is lovely! love her face markings! what a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, she is my spoiled brat LOL! I lost her dam last spring so have quite a bit of attachment to Ellie and her sister and expect great things from both of them. Her sister is the same height and looks alot like their dam that sometimes when they stand next to eachother I do a double take thinking that it is Princess standing there! Love my girls!


----------



## cassie

a lot of pacing and pawing at the moment, she isn't comfy at all!

looks like she wants to lie down or get out but doesn't hmmm very interesting!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep definitely close, she keeps kicking her belly and swishing her tail, she did go down once for about 5 seconds and I got all excited and she just went back to her pacing and uncomfiness!


----------



## cassie

oh how annoyng for you,

still very agitated! I agree that I think she is close! she sure is acting like a mare close to foaling!

I think as soon as she lies down she will foal


----------



## Sandy B

12:56 am camera time and she is very agitated- stall walking, pawing, backing up, belly kicking, tail swishing and nose to the ground. Definite first stage labor. Praying all goes well!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I need to lay down for a bit as my eyes are burning and I can barely even focus! Please call if you think she is finally going to get started! I am setting a bunch of alarms to wake me up periodically. If I dont answer the first number listed on the marestare screen, call the second one, that is my husband's number. I just know the second I fall asleep she will start but at this point even 5 seconds of sleep could be a lifesaver LOL!!!


----------



## Eagle

No worries Melinda, I am here and watching. She looks restless but she ALWAYS acts like this at this time of night so it is hard to say if it is labour or not. We will see


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





Are you able to watch both Ellie and Laney for a while?

I'm about to finish work and have to head home and feed the ponies and then I'll be back watching as I have to get some studying done. please msg me if either go



thanks!


----------



## Eagle

no worries Cassie, I will do


----------



## cassie

I'm back



still no foal from our sweet Ellie she seems to have settled down some more though... come on girl. stop drop and foal!!


----------



## bannerminis

All I see is her pacing and I even tuned in through the night (I bit the bullet and brought the laptop LOL) and she was still pacing. She has walked miles


----------



## Eagle

Diane she has been doing this ALL night. Look out Melinda she might be waiting to foal outside


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG I can not believe this mare! She is driving me absolutely insane, I thought for sure she was going to go when she was kicking her belly and then went down and back up last night, I have watched her every night fairly late and never saw her quite that agitated! I am sooooo getting the plunger out!


----------



## Eagle

I say go with the plunger


----------



## Sandy B

What???? Ellie did not foal????



I thought for sure I would wake up and see a baby. What the heck is all that pacing, pawing, rubbing, tummy bitting, tail swishing, belly kicking, stretching, head swinging all about??? Crazy mare! Spit it out!

On a side note, I love the peaks I get sometimes of the lil one next door playing.


----------



## bannerminis

Finally some action and Ellie is foaling. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## bannerminis

Come on Ellie, I hope the baby is ok


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Congrats and welcome to the world little one. Fantastic job getting that baby out WELL DONE


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeee Congrats Melinda and Ellie


----------



## MeganH

COLT! CONGRATS!


----------



## bannerminis

Its a pinto COLT. Congrats again he looks like a little beauty


----------



## Sandy B

Woohoooo!! Got to watch just in time!!! That was the first live mini horse foaling I have seen



. Boy was I a nervous wreck for you and I caught myself grimacing and tightened up pulling that baby with you. Was the foal presented normal? And do you normally have to pull that much and that hard with these minis?

CONGRATS on a gorgeous what looks to be pinto baby!!


----------



## little lady

Wow! I was holdn my breath on that one! Congrats on the colored colt.


----------



## bannerminis

Another leggy boy and he is gorgeous


----------



## 2minis4us

WOW ! I got to see him being born, what a little cutie ! So cool.

Is she cleaning him up ?


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations on the new colt!! Would love to se some pics when you have time.


----------



## palsminihorses

Darn! I missed it! I was out cleaning stalls and taking pictures. Came back in and found out Ellie has a boy! Congrats! I'm not able to pull up the cam right now. Will try again.


----------



## palsminihorses

Okay, I got the cam up. It looks like he has wonderful coloring!! Will look forward to pictures later.


----------



## Eagle

Ellie must be part donkey judging by how she is roughing up baby


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Wooo that was my most nervous foaling experience so far! Baby was presented normally but it was TIGHT!!! Once she got past his head it was easy but getting the head out was the hard part. And to answer Sandy B, normally a proven mare doesnt need that much pulling but Ellie is only 30" tall and a maiden mare so she was much tighter than one that has done it over and over. It is a STUNNING buckskin pinto colt with TWO blue eyes!!!!!!!!!! No appy, Ellie is a black pinto with one blue eye and daddy is MT our buckskin pinto son of Double Destiny. And a couple pics for all my watchers! Will hopefully get better ones when he is dry. I gave him some milk by syringe since she is cramping so bad so he can get some nourishment while she calms down and gets used to being a mom.


----------



## 2minis4us

Poor Ellie, I hope she feels better soon. She seems so agitated.


----------



## little lady

Thanks for the pics! He sure is a looker!!! Sure hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics, I was dieing to see him up close


----------



## palsminihorses

Ohhhh, *buckskin pinto!! *Love it! And he has a beautiful head too!


----------



## 2minis4us

OMG, he is SO CUTE !


----------



## Becky

Aww, congrats! I missed the birth. Out taking care of my own horses. He sure is a colorful little guy. Hopefully, mom will settle down soon. Has she had some Banamine? That would help take the edge off.

I agree with everything you said about maidens. Tight!! I've had to pull hard to get heads out. Generally, once the head is through, the rest of the foal progresses normally.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures later.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well he passed his meconium and nursed! Ellie did get banamine and I do think it has helped some, she is at least trying to be a good mom, just not sure of herself yet. He is going to be a spitfire but with her as mom its not surprising! LOL! I am in love with this colt and yes did want a colt from this cross since I knew it would be small! He will probably be around 30" maybe a hair shorter. He is a nice rich buckskin color though with about 50/50 color/white and of course his big beautiful BLUE eyes!!! LOVE! He has a great dish with the tiniest little muzzle. Legs already upright and straight and long and refined. Can you tell I kinda like him??? hehehe


----------



## Eagle

I like him too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ellie says "would you leave us alone" ROFL!


----------



## Sandy B

Yeah! Close up pictures! Woohooo! A buckskin pinto with 2 blue eyes!! He is a doll and Ellie is doing good as a first time mom. I was so nervous for you and thanks for explaining what happened. You seemed so calm all the while momma was really struggling there to get the lil guy out, yet you did a great job going with the flow while she was rolling around. Kudos to you!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O forgot to mention too that shouldnt be long for the next one! Mars has wax beads on her nipples with a nice full/hard udder! She normally doesnt wait long after getting a big udder but this year hasnt been normal so not going to guess when she will foal LOL! She is carrying a Monte baby so cross your fingers for lots of spots and of course a live healthy baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sandy B said:


> Yeah! Close up pictures! Woohooo! A buckskin pinto with 2 blue eyes!! He is a doll and Ellie is doing good as a first time mom. I was so nervous for you and thanks for explaining what happened. You seemed so calm all the while momma was really struggling there to get the lil guy out, yet you did a great job going with the flow while she was rolling around. Kudos to you!


'
Thanks! I learned really fast that it doesnt do any good to panic as that isnt going to help get the foal out! Just have to watch the mare so you can stay with her as they move so as to not hurt either of you. Also remember that when needing to reposition you have a lot more room when the mares are standing than laying down plus just easier to reach in for the better angle too.


----------



## bannerminis

He is very pretty and fab markings too.

Fingers crossed that Mars foals and maybe you even get a visit from the spotted filly fairy - All Hail The Spotted Filly Fairy


----------



## Eagle

:worship


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

yes a filly would be awesome! the filly fairy escaped so I have been searching for her and just need to make sure and remember to lock her up when I catch her again ROFL!


----------



## Eagle

The poor little guy is worn out but she won't let him rest


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations, and thanks for the pictures for those of us that have dial up. Nice colt!


----------



## AnnaC

He certainly is a cute colourful little guy. Glad that Ellie is feeling a bit better now.


----------



## kay56649

He is the cutest little thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## 2minis4us

Ahhhh ! Her is a good mama


----------



## atotton

Oh what a cutie!!!! Love this little guy!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie

YAY Ellie!! what a lovely job she has done!! gorgeous baby colt!! can we see some piccies of him dried? please would love to see him nice and dry! will watch Mars for you tonight. when she gets on the camera hehe


----------



## cassie

Mars looking a little restless at the moment... walking quickly around her stable, did a pee and doesn't seem comfy, looking like she wants to lay down... she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OK Mars is on cam, I will warn you that she will pace like a maniac if she acts like she normally does when she is in a stall. The ONLY reason she is foaling under camera is because we have freeze warnings and dont want the baby born outside if it is cold. Normally like her to foal outdoors where she is a little more content. I will most likely turn her out tomorrow for most of the day if she hasnt foaled by then. Her udder is as full as it can get and her rear was pretty loose, hopefully bringing her in wont set her back in her plans for foaling but at least she can see some familiar faces in the barn.

And some dry pics of my awesome new lil boy, he is just too freakin cute!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

New lil guy also will need a name! Sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick and dam is Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks.

Has to start as Maple Hollows... Magic has to be in the name somehow, can use any form (magic, magically, magical...you get the idea LOL). Can use Ellie's name in there too if possible but kind of want to put blue in the name if possible.

Here is what I have come up with so far, but feel free to add more!

Maple Hollows Phlash of Blue Magic

Maple Hollows Make My Magic Blue

Maple Hollows Magics Phlashin Blue

Maple Hollows Phlashin Blue Magic


----------



## atotton

All I can say is WOW!!!!



Is he ever stunning, my kind of man!!






Congrats again!!


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations! He is just stunning and my favorite color/pattern and eye color. Wow!


----------



## cassie

wow he is absoloutly gorgeous!! love your name ideas! will try think of some more.

Mars has been yawning for the last 5 minutes are you around Melinda? I think she is close!!


----------



## cassie

Maple Hollow Destiny's Blue Magic?

Maple Hollow Destiny's Phlash of Blue Magic? (don't know if that one is too long?) lol its always fun to think of names!

he is so gorgeous!! what a great start for Ellie!


----------



## Becky

Mars is looking pretty interesting.....


----------



## kay56649

My mini mare has been yawning everytime I am with her and she has been rolling almost everytime I am in the barn with her! Does that mean she is close?


----------



## kay56649

I like the name

Maple Hollows Phlashin Blue Magic

That has a very nice ring to it!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Cassie those names are good too! The second one is too long, the limit is 35 characters and that includes spaces.

I am home and Mars is definitely looking promising, just the fact she isnt destroying her stall is a good sign LOL! Last year she trashed her stall in five minutes and I mean pacing and pooing every other step, not actually destroying anything. Maybe it will work out bringing her in when she is actually looking ready and not early.


----------



## cassie

yeah I thought so lol I am sure you will come up with the perfect name for your perfect little colt.

I have been watching Mars and she seems to have settled down a bit more now I think she still wants to lie down like what Ellie did funny girls!!


----------



## bannerminis

She is just hoovering like a dyson so all is quiet


----------



## 2minis4us

I'll be watching today off and on.


----------



## little lady

Love his pics! He sure is handsome. Here is my attempt at names:

Maple Hollow Blue Magic Fireworks

Maple Hollow Phlashin Magic

Maple Hollows Magical Blue Phlash


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

He is just a doll!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone again for all the compliments on my lil guy! I am beyond thrilled as he is even more perfect this morning! LOL!

Mars has big globs of wax today so hopefully wont be much longer, going to wait for it to warm up a bit before I turn anyone out, its in the 20s this morning and brrrr I miss my 70s and 80s we were having in March!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sounds like it wont be long for her then.


----------



## MeganH

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring!


----------



## little lady

Mars seems to be handling being stalled rather well at this point.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations on your new boy! He's beautiful!!!! I'm sure you're beyond pleased with him.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OK picture time!!! New pics of babies plus want to announce that mom's mare Destiny has a colt but dont know color or have pictures yet LOL! Mars is outside for a while and still no baby! First picture is Missy's filly, she was being much too ornery for very many pictures. Plus both Monte babies inherited Monte's action but do you think I can get a picture of it...I dont think so LOL! Will make a second post for Ellie's baby!


----------



## Eagle

I think I am in love


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And Ellie's boy!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

continued again


----------



## little lady

I am inlove with that lil buckskin pinto foal! I can see why you are so smitten with him. And that lil one with the tail in the air is pretty darn cute too!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!!

I wanted to add that I just tested Mars' Milk and she is testing at 95% on the mother natures strips! That should mean a foal within 12hrs! and she changed immediately too didnt have to wait the whole minute!


----------



## Eagle

you are on a roll girl



I hope all goes smoothly for you and Mars


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

When Megan did that with Laney, it was less than 4 hours! Mars is ready! Yeah!


----------



## MeganH

Yay! It was 4 hours later for me! Bring on the baby!!


----------



## Eagle

she has peed 3 times in 10 minutes silly girl is supposed to poop not pee


----------



## bannerminis

She is doing a lot of pacing and digging. So hopefully she has her game face on.

Oh and the pics of the babies are just gorgeous. Cant decided which one I want LOL


----------



## palsminihorses

Your filly is quite the little trotter! And I really like your buckskin pinto boy! What a beautiful head on him!


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Max is getting very agistated, hope she has this baby very soon. Sending good wishes for a smooth and safe foalng.


----------



## bannerminis

I think Mars is trying to push the baby back in - maybe she is in denial


----------



## bannerminis

Ok now I am convinced Mars is on Speed. She is just shy of running around the stable. Come on girl get down and foal


----------



## 2minis4us

I saw her poop, but not cow pies.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is soooo restless!


----------



## MeganH

LOTS of yawning.. come on Mars!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

She is officially killing me! I am DYING to see this baby! She is warm, is pooping LOTS of tiny cow pies (yes they are very squishy!) And her udder is full to bursting, if she doesnt foal soon she might just explode LOL! O and she is not eating and that in itself explains a lot ROFL!

Just have to add, isnt her little half-rear kind of cute LOL!


----------



## kay56649

Those are some of the most beautiful foals I have ever seen!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm




----------



## palsminihorses

I was just thinking that Mars is quite the 'drama queen.' LOL I hope she foals soon!

Sending good thoughts for a safe foaling!


----------



## Sandy B

She is pawing and been down and up! I think its time!!! Prayers said!


----------



## Sandy B

Lots of yawning and pacing and nose to the ground looking like she wants to lay down. Several poops. Come on momma!! Gracie is up and wants to watch you have a beautiful baby!


----------



## Sandy B

Oh my gosh how can she carry on like this for this long?? She is doing it all, except giving up that baby. Whats that almost rear she is doing at times?? Come on Mars!


----------



## kay56649

Oh my gosh I hope there is a baby to to to tonight!!


----------



## Sandy B

OMG!!! Gracie got to watch the whole thing this time and it was so perfect!! Congrats on the beautiful dark colt!!!!! We loved the sign you held up afterwards. What color will he be. Good momma Mars!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Melinda and well done Mars



I went to give my lot breakfast and I missed it





Gracie will be worn out tomorrow Sandy but it will be well worth it


----------



## Eagle

He looks like a spider cos those legs go on forever, if he was a filly you could have called her "black widow"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I am having a serious talk with all of our stallions! When will the filly fairy return??? I am happy for a healthy boy but man they are sooo much slower that girls! She took forever to get moving too in having him! He is a VERY dark bay so hopefully since he is such a rich color he wont stay that way and will appy out, he does look like he might have striped hooves. He also has a cute lil star on his forehead. He is going to be a big boy though probably maturing right at the tall A or small B size. Pictures will have to wait until tomorrow unless I can get a lucky shot, right now he is not being photogenic! Glad that Gracie got to watch a foaling!

I decided to give them alone time since I wasnt having any luck teaching him!


----------



## Eagle

He is adorable! his bum and hips look like they are starting to lighten a little.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok snapped a quick pic earlier. Still definitely bay, does have mottling on his lips. I will be honest, my desire for fillies has less to do with value/breeding potential than it does their intelligence!!! Colts are just so SLOW about finding the milk and stuff like that. All I know is I am going to have a couple of awesome geldings!


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Melinda and well done Mars (eventually!!) He's a really cute little fella!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on a handsome colt! I missed the delivery, but sounds like all went well.

Boy, I have to agree with you. I've found that colts generally take way longer to get up and find the milk bar after delivery. For that reason alone, I'd much rather have fillies!


----------



## Charlotte

What a nice bay he is! His points even show up strongly on cam. Congratulations!

Do you think is't just that colts are slow to nurse or is it in some lines? Cowboy foals were ALWAYS up and nursing fast...often at 30 minutes post birth, but the Skipper ones may dwaddle around for HOURS! (while we are desperate to get a little sleep) Even the fillies seemed to follow that patern. just wondering.

Anyway, congratulations on a pretty and leggy colt.


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your new lil man.


----------



## kay56649

Congratulations on your new little colt he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone!!!! He is a pretty nice leggy boy so should be a fun show colt!



Charlotte said:


> What a nice bay he is! His points even show up strongly on cam. Congratulations!
> 
> Do you think is't just that colts are slow to nurse or is it in some lines? Cowboy foals were ALWAYS up and nursing fast...often at 30 minutes post birth, but the Skipper ones may dwaddle around for HOURS!	(while we are desperate to get a little sleep) Even the fillies seemed to follow that patern. just wondering.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on a pretty and leggy colt.


It seems to be random colts that are the slowest. Monte's other fillies both jumped right up and nursed within an hour. The one knickered her whole way out and started standing almost immediately! Also Babs' Monte colt was found already nursing and standing and pooping so its not really all colts but def. a lot of them! Thanks!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So cute! I missed it! Congratulations!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations Melinda! I missed the birth. Went to bed and finally got a good night's sleep! Didn't have to listen for a pager or check on a new baby! Woo Hoo! Your baby boy is a beautiful, rich bay! And I'm sure he will varnish out at some point. Love his little half-moon star too! So glad all went well!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, I hope he will color out some, either as a snowflake like his dam or even get color (I think she is varnish) like his half sister. He is super fluffy and cottony soft! Kind of huggable. I think I am going to name him Maple Hollows Montes Maestro! I have been dying to name a Monte colt that LOL!

Here are a couple dry pics of him:











Also for the silver bay blanketed colt, does this name make you cringe in horribleness or is it cute? Maple Hollows Montes Mister Ed, he just talked a lot and wiggled his lip when he was born so thought it seemed fitting but dont want to name him that if it is horrible LOL!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Melinda, he is just so cute and hugable!! Oh and I love BOTH names!


----------



## Eagle

can we call him Eddy



Maestro is a great name for a gorgeous colt who will one day be a big boy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL yes we can call Mister Ed Eddy but Maestro is Maestro LOL! I do think Maestro will stay A size now that he is dry and standing normal LOL, he will be right around 34" though. I think Eddy is just a bit smaller so might be around the 33" point just guessing as I havent measured any legs yet.


----------



## kay56649

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> LOL yes we can call Mister Ed Eddy but Maestro is Maestro LOL! I do think Maestro will stay A size now that he is dry and standing normal LOL, he will be right around 34" though. I think Eddy is just a bit smaller so might be around the 33" point just guessing as I havent measured any legs yet.


I love the show Mr. Ed so that is a super cute name!!


----------



## Sandy B

Seeing him all dry and unfolded he is just such a beautiful rich color and I love the star!! Gracie is so dang excited now, worse than before if you can imagine that. Thank you for letting us share that experience!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OK, update time



...Buttons is on cam at 329 days, her udder is the fullest of the three due right now which is why I chose her for on cam, still doesnt scream ready but with all the storms moving through this weekend wasnt taking any chances. Next to Buttons over the wall is Dream who is 338 days and only about half full in the udder, once again just brought in due to the storms! I also have Freckles in another stall and she is 330 days and getting a decent start on her udder too. Hopefully I will have them in the right order but we will see LOL!

Buttons is bred to Monte, Dream is bred to Magnum, and Freckles is bred to MT.


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OK, update time
> 
> 
> 
> ...Buttons is on cam at 329 days, her udder is the fullest of the three due right now which is why I chose her for on cam, still doesnt scream ready but with all the storms moving through this weekend wasnt taking any chances. Next to Buttons over the wall is Dream who is 338 days and only about half full in the udder, once again just brought in due to the storms! I also have Freckles in another stall and she is 330 days and getting a decent start on her udder too. Hopefully I will have them in the right order but we will see LOL!
> 
> Buttons is bred to Monte, Dream is bred to Magnum, and Freckles is bred to MT.


Thanks for the update Melinda! I was worried about storms in your area. We are supposed to have storms here tomorrow too. Still no foal From Miss Em? I thought sure I would see a post about a new foal!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update, stay safe!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

It doesnt sound like we are in the path of the nasty storms at this time but will be on the edge of one maybe by the look of the radar. The weather guys just keep saying to stay weather aware. No foal yet, Mom said she found out that she wanted a filly so she has to change gender and put some more spots on LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG! Mares are soooo sneaky LOL! Freckles foaled a perfect little sorrel filly this morning! Overo dam and tobiano sire and only star and strip LOL!


----------



## Eagle

I am glad all went well



come on give us pics and details


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well I will get pics when I go back outside in a bit. But this is my miracle baby! Her dam, Freckles, was one of my injured horses when we got hit by a Derecho (sp?) storm last July. She severed her tendon and had to have surgery to have it put back together. She still has to have a shoe on to walk and keep her up on her hoof but overall is doing very well. I was so worried that because of all her stress and medication through this pregnancy that there could be something wrong with the foal but am glad to say the filly is awesome and already nursed and poo'd!!! Her sire is Magic Trick and I am feeling like her name might end up being Maple Hollows Miraculous Magic or Maple Hollows Magical Miracle or something like that.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Pictures, sorry for them not being the best, Freckles wasnt sharing well.


----------



## kay56649

That is such a beautiful filly!! I am still waiting on mine!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats on another lovely *filly!! *So happy that all went well. And yes, mares can be very sneaky!! LOL


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful Miracle baby, Melinda she is adorable and that colour is going to be so rich and shiny


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for all the compliments, I think she is a pretty special little girl! I am dying to get her outside so I can get some better pictures but the wind would pick her up and blow her away today!!! Plus with all the rain last night Freckles cant go outside or her shoe could get sucked off in the mud! Keep your fingers crossed that the wind will die down and we will get some halfway decent weather soon!

Buttons and Dream both still have good sized udders. Might try for some pics of those for ya later! I still cant believe Frecks tricked me and foaled first LOL! She didnt have a full bag last night, it must have finished filling over night.


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your latest arrival and she is just a little beauty. A beautiful little red head


----------



## AnnaC

What a beautiful little miracle! Many congratulations Melinda and a special well done to Freckles.





Please stay safe, even here in the UK we are getting reports of Spring tornados in your state. Still saying prayers for you all.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!!



I am keeping an eye on the weather radar, at this time we just have some severe winds but the radar isnt showing anything building or heading to our area yet so hopefully it stays that way, I am not a fan of storms after last year!!!

Here are a couple more cute pictures of the filly, my mom came to visit so she helped keep Freckles from stealing her from me!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And here are the promised udder pics. First 2 are Buttons and the other 2 are Dream. I am pretty convinced they are going to foal at the same time LOL! Dreams udder is no where near as full as Buttons but her vulva looked a bit darker red! Might do a couple extra checks on her tonight.


----------



## lucky lodge

congrats she is lovely looks alot like my de-ago when he was born


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats what a beauty of a miracle


----------



## palsminihorses

Super cute filly! Love her face marking! And geez, I'd say either mare could foal *soon!! *


----------



## bannerminis

Buttons looks like she might explode where as Dreams looks like it could fill a little more but she could do that overnight as it looks 85% filled.

You might be right either lady could go or go together


----------



## Eagle

Buttons udder is just adorable



and looks ready to go any day now



Considering these girls are yours who will foal first is any ones guess


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> Buttons udder is just adorable
> 
> 
> 
> and looks ready to go any day now
> 
> 
> 
> Considering these girls are yours who will foal first is any ones guess






I dont know what you mean, my mares are perfectly normalish!





Mom's mare Hallie foaled last night a sorrel filly by MT. Here is a quick pic that Mom sent me, will try for some dry ones soon!

So funny story to go with this announcement.... Mom went down when the mare started foaling and went to look to see if anything was progressing yet and right when she moved the tail the water broke allllll over her legs LOL! Thats not even the worst part! When she was standing by the door behind her, she pushed again and sprayed mom head to foot!!!! Kind of a gross story but I got a kick out of it LOL!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Another pretty fill and funny story too LOL

She should call the filly Umbrella as it sounds like thats what your mother needed LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OK I have lost all faith in my abilities to tell when my mares are ready to foal!!! I had noticed one udder had gotten a bit fuller last night and contemplated bringing the mare inside but I am like no, she doesnt look ready, not quite full and still tight in the rear so left her out. WELL!!! Just shows to always follow your instinct LOL! Babe has a gorgeous bay filly with lots of appy characteristics sired by Echo. She already nursed and poo'd and doing great!

Here is my one cruddy picture to hold ya over until hopefully tomorrow when the wind is supposed to calm down.


----------



## palsminihorses

bannerminis said:


> Another pretty fill and funny story too LOL
> 
> She should call the filly Umbrella as it sounds like thats what your mother needed LOL


Ohhh, I *love *'Umbrella' for the name!! She could call her 'Ella.'


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OK I have lost all faith in my abilities to tell when my mares are ready to foal!!! I had noticed one udder had gotten a bit fuller last night and contemplated bringing the mare inside but I am like no, she doesnt look ready, not quite full and still tight in the rear so left her out. WELL!!! Just shows to always follow your instinct LOL! Babe has a gorgeous bay filly with lots of appy characteristics sired by Echo. She already nursed and poo'd and doing great!


Congratulations on another beautiful *filly! *Even though she was expected quite yet! LOL Once you got ahold of the Filly Fairy, you're kind of keeping her, huh? I'm hopeful to have maybe one more filly, but the nail test on Brandy says *boy! *


----------



## bannerminis

Oh what a pretty filly. Congrats and arent those mares sneaky LOL. Love her bay colour


----------



## Eagle

I too am starting to doubt your capabilities, diane have you been sharing your pills again? ROFL

I think you need to post more pics and let us decide. Lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! I will have to tell mom the Umbrella name LOL! I am convinced that Pam has the "spot sprite" and isnt sharing ROFL!!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh I forgot to say Congrats, i am loosing it now too. Rofl you have passed it to me.

Well done Babe!


----------



## Eagle

Only a daughter could laugh like that at her mum's misfortune! I would be in stitches too if it was my mum


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> I too am starting to doubt your capabilities, diane have you been sharing your pills again? ROFL
> 
> I think you need to post more pics and let us decide. Lol


I thought I was doing really good up until the last couple and now I am just totally lost LOL! I posted my udders a few posts back, Buttons' seems tighter still and Dream's hasnt changed but her rear seems looser than Buttons'. Diamond is the only other one that could be due right now and she has hardly any bag, is at 318 days today and foaled at 343 last year.


----------



## bannerminis

She could also be April Showers LOL.

And since you have lost all faith then your little girl might just have to be called Faith or Trickster LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

bannerminis said:


> She could also be April Showers LOL.
> 
> And since you have lost all faith then your little girl might just have to be called Faith or Trickster LOL


How about Maple Hollows Echos Miss Faith


----------



## Eagle

MHE Missin Faith! Lol


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks! I will have to tell mom the Umbrella name LOL! I am convinced that Pam has the "spot sprite" and isnt sharing ROFL!!!


Okay, okay, I'll start sharing! LOL And you have to share the Filly Fairy!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

palsminihorses said:


> Okay, okay, I'll start sharing! LOL And you have to share the Filly Fairy!


Ok but I will stop sharing again if you dont follow through on that sprite LOL! I am needing some spotty fillies!! I shouldnt complain too much though I do have live healthy foals, and my appy ones do have either spots or characteristics so they arent truly solid!


----------



## Eagle

now now girls, play nicely!


----------



## Sandy B

You guys are busy! Congrats on the additional two new fillies!!


----------



## kay56649

Congrats and what a beautiful filly!! I think mine is coming tonight!!


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant news (apart from your Mum's experience of course LOL!!) Many congratulations on your two new babies!


----------



## Eagle

This gorgeous girl is Buttons Diane


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the compliments on my filly and Buttons! Buttons was always one of my favorites so I kept bugging Lavonne to sell her to me until she finally did! I have had a pretty eventful relationship with this mare and not all of it is good. It took us a while to bond as she wasnt too sure about leaving her home. Then she had the most amazing colt that I thought for sure would be my future herd sire! Sadly lil Rowdy was hit by lightning and died, both Buttons and I were heartbroken. Not long after that we were hit by a "Derecho" storm consisting of 130mph winds and some tornados. We still arent 100% sure which did all of our damage but I had fences down, a huge machine shed was spread over a mile, and I had horses running every direction or standing injured. Buttons was no where to be found! I had people out each day she was missing to walk the corn field looking for her and at the end of day 3 I had just about given up when my husband called to let me know our neighbor found her a couple miles away in a field waterway!!! We went and got her and took her to my parents where the rest of my horses were moved and when we pulled in the driveway and she heard the other horses she started shaking the whole trailer wanting to get out, I think she was pretty happy to be back with her friends! Needless to say I am pretty paranoid when it comes to storms now! But the good news is that she was healthy, uninjured, and still in foal and that leads us to now, when we are impatiently waiting for her to foal!!!

Anyhoo enough rambling, I just had to share her story, but I also need to give an update, Buttons bag is still super huge but not tight yet and Dreams is starting to get a bit fuller so the RACE IS ON!!!! It so is going to be Dream first just because she isnt on camera LOL!


----------



## Eagle

As long as the foal arrives safely on the ground it doesn't matter who goes first. Can you not lift the cam up so it covers both stalls? Just an idea.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> As long as the foal arrives safely on the ground it doesn't matter who goes first. Can you not lift the cam up so it covers both stalls? Just an idea.


I thought of that but cant get the cam up much higher if any and not sure the lense is wide enough to cover both stalls. My biggest problem is that I dont have anywhere else to mount it that would be more central. I could try to remount it on the far wall right above the stall divider but that will have the camera closer than it is now so will narrow its range even more. If I feel they both might actually go at the same time I will try to move it otherwise whoever has the bigger bag will be under cam LOL! Dream is a lay down and spit em out kind of mare so I felt safer leaving her out of under cam but Buttons foaled standing up last year so I felt like she needed watching more.


----------



## Eagle

Ok It was just a thought to help you out, do you test the milk?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I do have a milk test kit, just havent tested them yet. Might do that tonight.

While we wait here are some new pics of Freckles' lil girl. Taking new pics today since it is nice enough to turn babies out!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh isnt she just so sweet. Looks like she is enjoying her time outside


----------



## Eagle

she is such a doll!


----------



## MeganH

Gosh she is adorable!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, she is adorable and sooo full of herself. Here are a few of Babe's filly. You will have to forgive her tongue sticking out in some of the pictures as she plays with her tongue and sticks it out the side of her mouth....if any of you have tips on how to get her to stop doing this please share, never had a foal do this before!


----------



## Eagle

That is very cute,probably not that great in the show ring though



I have never seen anything like it



Have you checked her mouth? Has she done it since day 1?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> That is very cute,probably not that great in the show ring though
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen anything like it
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked her mouth? Has she done it since day 1?


I have seen show horses that get bored and play with their tongue but never a new foal. She has done it since she was born. She was born outside when it was windy and I am thinking her tongue got a bit dry and sticky if you know what I mean and got stuck there and now she thinks that is where it belongs! I put it back in and she sticks it back out. Nothing appears wrong with her mouth or her tongue except that she wants to stick it out LOL! I am hoping that if I keep sticking it back in that she will learn not to do it, I even thought of puting something that wont taste good in the corner of her mouth but was too worried that it would affect her nursing so decided not to. I know this sounds a bit mean but the best luck I have had so far was lightly pinching the tip of her tongue when it is out and she quickly puts it back in her mouth. I just dont think it is good for her tongue to stay dry that much. It doesnt seem to be hurting it now but would just rather she keep it in her mouth or people are going to start thinking she is rude and sticking her tongue out at them LOL!


----------



## Wings

I know two youngsters that do the tounge thing! Both since foals, one does it 'on command' when you tickle the side of his mouth



cracks us up!


----------



## MBhorses

congrats so cute.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OK I fixed the cam, had a loose connection in the barn. At least now I know which one to check first if it does it again! Diane, I had sooo many people help me and give me words of comfort during the time Buttons was lost that I still cannot express enough gratitude for everyone's help!

Sooo Faith didnt have her tongue out when I got home tonight and she was laying down sleeping so that was a good sign as she usually sleeps with it out. She did stick it out a little when she got up but not for the rest of the time I was feeding. Hopefully that means she will stop doing it all the time at least. It is cute but needs to make it only on command if she wants a show future LOL!

Also for those that are now noticing, Buttons is not on cam, Dream is. I ran an accidental test of sorts today... I turned Buttons and Dream out for some excercise and BOTH of them ran off their udders, they were not getting along so I put them away after a short play time since they were being naughty! Anyways Buttons udder has not come back all the way yet but Dream's is back to where it was and she feels kind of warm tonight. She also has no tail resistance but its so hard to tell with her as she always carries her tail in the air. I am just going with my instinct this time since I ignored myself with Babe, Dream just seems very different in shape, really dropped or narrower looking so she is making me think she is closer which she should be since she is 341 days!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O yea and here are some new pictures of Destiny's colt and Hallie's filly!


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Ok but I will stop sharing again if you dont follow through on that sprite LOL! I am needing some spotty fillies!! I shouldnt complain too much though I do have live healthy foals, and my appy ones do have either spots or characteristics so they arent truly solid!


Okay Melinda! You shared the *Filly Fairy, *but apparently kept the *Spot Sprite!! *Came home to find that my Brandy had foaled *during the day and all by herself!! *I'll share the story on PALS thread.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL!!! Well I will go over and check it out, but I wont know if you sent the spot sprite to the right place until one of my girls foals!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, you really have some *nice *foals! But I would have to say that Freckles' filly is one of my favorites! Just beautiful!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks Pam, she is a super cutie! I cant pick a favorite since I love them all but I am pretty smitten with my buckskin pinto boy, kind of wanting to hang on to him! My problem is that I want to keep them all LOL!


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet with Dream. She was down resting for a while and now its back to hoovering time


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone!!!

I am thinking I made the right decision in switching Dream to the foaling stall. Her vulva keeps getting longer and longer and her nipples are starting to fill. I could express fluid much easier today than yesterday and it is very sticky but not turning white yet. Cross your fingers that she foals soon as then I can feel much more confident about who to have under camera LOL!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea for Dream! I hopeit all works out for you and the camera situation


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well just shows that gut instinct is always right! Dream foaled at 12:20 a nice leggy sorrel filly. Looks like she may have appy characteristics but no spots yet. Sire is my silver bay pintaloosa champion driving stallion, Magnum. Here are some wet pics for now!

And Pam I am very disappointed in you for not sharing the "spot sprite" again! You better at least send it here for Buttons!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations



wow look at those legs


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Well just shows that gut instinct is always right! Dream foaled at 12:20 a nice leggy sorrel filly. Looks like she may have appy characteristics but no spots yet. Sire is my silver bay pintaloosa champion driving stallion, Magnum. Here are some wet pics for now!
> 
> And Pam I am very disappointed in you for not sharing the "spot sprite" again! You better at least send it here for Buttons!


Hey Melinda, I thought *you had her! *She left her after DejaVu was born! LOL Congrats on a beautiful sorrel filly! Where are all of these *red *fillies coming from? LOL

Another daytime birth! Brandy foaled without her milk turning colors too. It was only just 'sticky.'


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O sure now you LOST the spot sprite!!!! What are we going to do with you ROFL!!! Well apparently it is a red filly year around here. we now have 5 fillies and 4 are sorrel! Im not complaining though, I like fillies and I do like sorrel, but seems all but one are missing the spots I asked for LOL! O well, they are still beautiful! I am loving the daytime births!!!


----------



## Eagle

They will probably spot out as they grow



Daytime foals rock


----------



## bannerminis

Now thats a nice filly. Spots or no spots she is a little stunner


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, she is gorgeous - and those legs.........................................





Many congratulations on another beautiful filly!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! This filly has legs that go on forever, if I wasnt getting out of the B horses she would have been a keeper! She has a nice trot already and she doesnt even have full knowledge of how to control those long limbs yet! LOL! Here are some dry pics! Dream is such a good momma too, such a sweetie! I am pretty proud of her too because this is her third foal and also her third filly!


----------



## Equuisize

*Holy Moly look at the legs on that gal and a red head to boot!*

*Congratulations!*


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your pretty, long-legged filly!! And born in the daytime too.. Just curious if you measured cannon bone and/or birth height?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks and no I havent measured her cannon yet, I know she will mature a B since her dam is 35-36" and her leg length looks like she will mature around there too. She is definitely leggy though, I just cant get over how much leg there is! I am so used to my A size foals that she seems huge LOL!


----------



## kay56649

Are long legs in a foal good for the confirmation? I got some comments on my filly for her long legs and I see you did too!! I am not familiar with mini foals and confirmation so if ya know please let me know!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

kay56649 said:


> Are long legs in a foal good for the confirmation? I got some comments on my filly for her long legs and I see you did too!! I am not familiar with mini foals and confirmation so if ya know please let me know!


Long legs are great as they give the foal the true horse look and proportions. Obviously with those long legs you still want straight legs, good joints, and everything in proportion with the foal.


----------



## kay56649

Hood to know!!! When our fully was born yesterday, we noticed right away what long legs she had!


----------



## Sandy B

Wow!! She's got LEGS and knows how to use them.... already



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Eagle

She is a very rich red so I wonder if she will mottle out like her gorgeous mum?

3.15am and Buttons is quiet


----------



## Eagle

3.35am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## Eagle

Cam has gone black



I guess I better wake Melinda


----------



## Eagle

I rang and woke Melinda




but we all know how naughty her girls can be so it is best to check.


----------



## Eagle

She is back and she is alone. phewwwwwww

Thanks Melinda and sorry for disturbing your beauty sleep


----------



## Eagle

6.10am she is down sternal resting. I have to sign out now. Have a good day


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for all the compliments on the filly! She looks like she might have appy characteristics especially since she has white hooves so I would guess she will probably snowflake like her momma and daddy!



Eagle said:


> She is back and she is alone. phewwwwwww
> 
> Thanks Melinda and sorry for disturbing your beauty sleep


That darn connection in the barn was loose again, I am gonna have to have a talk with the cats and see if they are playing with it LOL! I need my beauty sleep ROFL, I dont even want to know how scary I look that early in the morning heheheh! Thanks for calling though, better safe than sorry! Her udder was fuller again when I checked her though so that is a good thing!


----------



## bannerminis

So is Buttons your last mare (my brain wont compute) to foal?


----------



## Eagle

I think Melinda has 2 left to foal soon, Buttons and Diamond


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Buttons and Diamond are the two closest due to foal. I have 6 more after them. Chippy is technically due now as well for a normal mare but last year she made me go to 353 so not getting excited yet as she is not baggin at all yet. Her due date is one day after Buttons'. Then for May/June I have Chloe, Sassy, Belle, Chicky, and Naomi.


----------



## Eagle

just a few more then



you will be worn out


----------



## bannerminis

Oh lordy you will be busy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well I guess while we are waiting on Buttons and Diamond, I can at least introduce my other mares that are due later!

Hobbit Hills Shes All That A/R bay snowflake mare bred to Monte






Lakeview Farm Chloe A/R smokey black mare bred to grey pinto ASPC/AMHR stallion JCs Diminutive. She is a granddaughter of Buckeroo and great granddaughter of King Supreme!






Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special A/R sorrel mare bred to MT






Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee A/R silver blanketed mare bred to Monte. Half sister to Missy that foaled earlier.






Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle AMHR palomino tovero mare bred to MT.






Naomi of KHA AMHA/AMHR silver bay snowflake mare bred to bay varnish, Coco Extreme.


----------



## Eagle

Wow you have way too many gorgeous girls, be nice and send Hobbit and Naomi to me


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> Wow you have way too many gorgeous girls, be nice and send Hobbit and Naomi to me


Thanks and mmmm NOPE LOL!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just love the look of a snowflake -- and those girls are gorgeous!!!! Don't let me know your planned date of arrival, Renee, or you may find both ladies disappeared just before you arrive!!!!!
> 
> I see spots in the future!!!!


Thanks, I love snowflakes as well, I just wish they didnt take so long to develop LOL! I am on the hunt for the "spot sprite" so cross your fingers that it is found in time!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! You have some very beautful girls - they are sure to give you some very beautiful babies!





But you are going to be pretty exhausted by the end of it all!! I hope they have themselves 'arranged' so that you can get the odd night or two of sleep inbetween births??


----------



## bannerminis

Beautiful girls and I will take Chloe and Blue Lite Special. I will give you my address and you can stick them in the post


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for all the compliments on my girls, Im pretty proud of the group I have collected LOL! You guys are all soooo funny too, Im afraid the UPS man wouldnt be too happy about a heavy box that moves, makes noises, and leaks ROFL!


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha and I will take any available foals as long as u r sending the others. Ha ha


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I definitely havent received enough checks in the mail for all of these ROFL!!!


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha nice!! You really do have a lot of super nice horses!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Beautiful pics! you are going to be exhausted after all that! But, it is soooo worth it!


----------



## Eagle

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I definitely havent received enough checks in the mail for all of these ROFL!!!


friends shouldn't need to pay









1.05am and all is quiet


----------



## bannerminis

I think there might be something going on with buttons she hunched her backend and I thought she was going to fall down


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I just rang as Buttons is not a happy camper with lots of butt hunching and has been up and down. YAY Buttons you go girl


----------



## Eagle

Great I was just dialling


----------



## bannerminis

Shes been down and now up again.

Darn it I have to go and give Rosie breakfast .

Oh we are circling again so maybe Rosie can wait 10 mins LOL


----------



## Eagle

she is looking good to me, Is melinda watching?


----------



## bannerminis

Round and round we go - I am getting dizzy LOL

Down again.

Safe Foaling


----------



## Eagle

safe foaling Buttons


----------



## bannerminis

Awwww baby is out. Well done Melinda and Buttons


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## bannerminis

Its a colt and do I see a spotty bum??


----------



## Eagle

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LETS HOPE SO


----------



## cassie

YAY a little colt!! he is just darling!!



he looks tiny... can't wait to see him all dried up very cute new baby !! congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Pam is in sooooo much trouble ROFL!!! Not only did she steal the filly fairy but she also sent the spot sprite to the wrong address!





O well he is a really cute colt and already is full of attitude, was bucking at me when he first stood up LOL! Hopefully he will get some white hairs to come in when he dries like the girls did! He looks like his hooves may be multicolored, they look mostly black but I cant tell if some of the white is the padding or if he actually has some white on his hooves. As of right now no appy characteristics showing unless his hooves are striped. I need to have a talk with Monte about sharing his spots more LOL! But I have another baby to play with



:HappyBounce



so Im happy



. O yea and he is black.


----------



## Eagle

Another burnt baby



you need to give your girls some cooking lessons. ROFL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Definitely burnt LOL! She cooked him the same number of days as her colt last year! That one though had characteristics at birth and one black spot on his leg so knew he would color out, still sad that I couldnt see that one mature! Anyhoo here is a wet pic of the new guy! Will have to wait for it to warm up a bit for more.


----------



## Eagle

He is one gorgeous burnt cookie


----------



## bannerminis

Very nice and yet again leggy boy. Congrats


----------



## palsminihorses

I think the Spot Sprite got stuck in North Carolina! Could have sworn she was headed your way!! LOL Well, congratulations on a nice, healthy *black *colt! I'm sure with both parents being appy that he will spot out later! At least he's not *red! *LOL Just kidding. Can't wait to see dry pictures of him!!

Any news about Miss Em from your mom?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, he is a funky color though! I still think he is black but never had a black foal this color, he kind of has a bayish look to him so not sure if he is a black bay or a black, I will get more pics of him when it warms up and see what you all think. Hopefully due to his weird looking color that is a sign he will app out! LOL! Either way he is an ornery and adorable lil guy! I was watching him backing into Buttons and kicking her this morning LOL! Well Pam hopefully the spot sprite will get back here in time for Diamond, Chippy, Chicky, Naomi, and Miss Em to foal! Mom stole the filly fairy, she went to check mares and found Electra had foaled and Dusty stole it! So she got them rounded up and now I am going to go babysit and make sure she is nursing and everything. Buttons' colt is for sure nursing and poo'ing so we are good there! Electra had a buckskin filly that may grey. Really nice leggy baby too! Will get pics for ya later!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations to your mum, yes please get pics


----------



## palsminihorses

Yes, sure hoping the Spote Sprite finds her way to Iowa!! We'll be looking forward to pictures of your mom's new filly! And wouldn't it be nice if Miss Em, or any other of your mom's mares, would foal while you are there?!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL yes it would be awesome if they would foal while I was there as it would save me a ton in gas cost LOL! I havent gotten new pics of my lil guy yet but will hopefully soon. Here are the pics of moms new buckskin filly and she does look like she will grey out.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are a couple more pics of the colt. I still think he is black but I have never had a black foal born this mousy of a color most of our black foals have been much more black LOL! He has weird colored eyes too, they are almost like a greyish blue so most likely will turn brown? His pics arent the best, he needs some more time to unfold!


----------



## palsminihorses

The buckskin filly is really a cutie! The coloring in the picture almost looks like she has an appy blanket, but I know she doesn't.  Could your 'black' boy be a 'smokey black?' Will be interesting to see what color they shed out.

Did you check out Miss Em's udder while you were at your mom's? Hope she foals soon!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

palsminihorses said:


> The buckskin filly is really a cutie! The coloring in the picture almost looks like she has an appy blanket, but I know she doesn't.  Could your 'black' boy be a 'smokey black?' Will be interesting to see what color they shed out.
> 
> Did you check out Miss Em's udder while you were at your mom's? Hope she foals soon!


Thanks, I know she is a fun color, all of electra's foals that will grey start as very interesting color varieties! I was pondering whether he could be smokey black as well. I have always thought that Buttons was a bay since well she looks bay but her dam is registered as white but her pictures make her look like a cremello and if that is the case Buttons cant be a bay????? I did check Miss Em's udder, it is filling back up one side is about half full the other side is 1/4 full. She is driving mom up the wall ROFL! I think she is at 343 days today!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I think we're having spot withdrawal. Who is this little ones daddy. Not an appy, I suppose.....First I thought she had striped hooves, and with all that white I was thinking appy!
> 
> She's very pretty and so is your new little boy! Look at those striped hooves on him!! I see "color" in his future!


I know Im having spot withdrawal, I named the new boy Maple Hollows Montes Rebel since I figure Monte is rebelling LOL! Plus it kind of fits the lil guy since he is already beyond ornery! The buckskin filly is by MT so a buckskin pinto. Def. no appy in her pedigree, she is going to grey out like her dam is why she has her weird color.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Very pretty!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just couldnt resist sharing this picture of Babe's filly that I took today. Just love how she is maturing plus she has just the right amount of attitude!






And here is an updated pic of Dream's filly now that she knows how to use her legs LOL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Beautiful baby girls!! I love the picture of Babe's filly! Great photography skills! I struggle with photos. LOL

Miss Em has *never *carried a foal this long!! Geez!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, maybe you need to come up here and have a talk with her LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! It was no skill on my part, she was just being photogenic!


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks, maybe you need to come up here and have a talk with her LOL!


Yes, maybe I should! LOL Maybe she will foal this weekend while your mom is home.


----------



## Eagle

Gorgeous foal and well done, you really captured the moment.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a fantastic picture - hope you will be framing it and hanging it on the wall!

Many congratulations on the new babies, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## bannerminis

Gorgeous pics of your babies and I do love the little bay


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Pam, Miss Em is foaling RIGHT NOW!!!! But no one can watch since mom isnt on marestare yet





Will let you all know what she has when mom gets back to me!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Miss Em has a black COLT....darn filly fairy escaped again ROFL!!! Sounds like he is healthy though and thats the important part, I told mom to let me know if she starts to see white hairs as he dries but as of right now is solid black.


----------



## palsminihorses

*OH MY!! *Well, I'm very happy to hear that the colt is healthy!! But I was sure hoping for a loud appy foal from her. She has never failed to have an appy foal when bred to an appy stallion. Surely there are white hairs in there *somewhere!! *LOL Keep us updated. At least Miss Em was nice enough to have it before the wee hours of the morning! Grin.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrats!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations on another healthy baby


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is a pic of Miss Em's colt! Mom says he is going to be fairly tall, probably a tall A. Looks like he is a cutie though!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cute!


----------



## kay56649

He is so cute!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a cute little fella!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats to mum, he is adorable


----------



## palsminihorses

Beautiful head and neck!! Still hoping your mom will find some white hairs over his hips!!



I'll look forward to seeing dry pictures of him too!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! I know mom said that he is a really nice colt and very correct, and yes she said he has a great head/neck! I am hoping he will color out for her but so far no white. Will try and get some dry pics tonight.


----------



## MeganH

Gosh you have had a good year! Beautiful foals! I love that photo of Babe's little one!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!!

Well figured I should update...we have udders forming all over the place LOL! Some obviously more seriously than others but getting excited again! Here are the next ones due.


----------



## palsminihorses

Sabrina and Chippy should be getting close..........with those number of days!! Any updated pictures pictures of a certain 'black boy?' Hint, hint.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well one would think so, Sabrinia is at least getting a decent udder but Chippy is going to torture me, no bagging yet but she foaled at 353 last year and everyone seems to be going later this year so who knows what she will do. I assume she is still bred, she was vet checked in foal but it was right before we were hit by the storm so ya never know and she carries her foals very high so its always hard to tell if she is bred. Walmart, Diamond, and Dolly have good size udders too and then a few of the others have small udders started.

O yea and no new pics of the certain black colt since I havent been over there again yet so hopefully will get new pics on thurs. when I get to go there again! Mom doesnt like taking pics so that is my job lol!


----------



## palsminihorses

Geez, 353 days! I can't imagine having to wait that long! LOL Well, okay, I'll be waiting patiently for Thursday!



LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Trust me it was worth the wait! This is what I got: and you dont look very patient LOL!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Oh *yes!! *Very much worth the wait, indeed! Love those appy spots!!


----------



## kay56649

I would like to have an appy mini! Well my mini is a pintaloosa so kind of close. Ha ha he has a few butt spots!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

appy minis are the best! Although I have pintaloosas, pintos, and solids too so I love them all LOL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Diane, I will look forward to seeing your fewspot's foals! I bet they will have awesome color!


----------



## kay56649

Big or small they are all cute!! Ha ha


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Diane you can send that cute lil guy up my way



, he looks like he wants to live in Iowa hehehe!


----------



## kay56649

Of everyone could own 100 minis they would. Ha ha


----------



## HGFarm

I have not been lurking here enough and missed Buttons foaling! I remember when you had that bad storm and all..... nice babies so far! How exciting! Glad to see I am not the only one who got a Cajun 'blackened' baby, lol The spots are just being evasive this year.


----------



## palsminihorses

Yay, it's *Thursday, *Melinda!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O yes I got a few new pics. They are just more stall pics, I didnt have time to take them out for good ones in the pasture but at least they show how cute he is LOL!

It has taken me like 30 min to post this since I kept forgetting that I was doing it LOL!!! I got distracted by fb games hehehe!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No, I'm SURE he said he wanted to stay in Florida! In fact, I'm POSITIVE!!!!


O poo, no fun at all LOL!!!



HGFarm said:


> I have not been lurking here enough and missed Buttons foaling! I remember when you had that bad storm and all..... nice babies so far! How exciting! Glad to see I am not the only one who got a Cajun 'blackened' baby, lol	The spots are just being evasive this year.


Thanks and trust me I have more than one burnt baby LOL! I only have 2 so far born with color although I am thinking Faith might have somethin hiding under her hair<---maybe wishful thinking!


----------



## palsminihorses

Thanks for posting the pictures of Miss Em's 'burnt baby boy!' LOL He looks like a really nice colt, and I'd guess that he will roan out at some point. He is the second foal this year that looks like mama instead of Smokey! The other mare is our Brandy, who had the solid bay filly that looks just like her! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Diamond is on cam at 329 days and has cloudy white milk, not quite "ready" but a lot of our mares have foaled before even getting to this stage. I have a farrier appointment at other farm so please call if she looks like she is getting ready to foal!


----------



## HGFarm

???!!! Anyone there with them??! Yikes!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks so much for all the phone calls, I am here and thankfully all is well! Diamond has a gorgeous red dun colt with excellent legs and amazing head and neck, I am in LOVE!!! No spots that I can tell so far but has star/strip. This is my Magic's first foal so I am very excited! Gave Diamond Banamine as she doesnt want to hold still or stay up too much so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Melinda, I am so glad all went well. Good job Diane


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness just reading that made me get in a sweat!! Well done Diamond - Diane you must really have been worried! Just goes to show how quickly these girls can change from not looking quite ready to suddenly foaling!!

So glad all was well in the end, and MANY CONGRATULATIONS on your cute little colt Melinda!!


----------



## palsminihorses

My goodness! A lot has happened while I was out trimming a mare's hooves and cleaning stalls!! WOW! Big *Congrats, *Melinda, on a healthy, beautiful boy!!

And Diane, I'm so thankful that you were watching the cam!! Good job! My heart was pounding as I was reading the posts!


----------



## palsminihorses

I just pulled up the cam to see the new boy. Gosh, he does have a *beautiful head and neck!! *Nice boy, for sure!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and yes Diane was great keeping me updated, I am so grateful for all of the people that called! I couldnt answer them all fast enough! I forgot to add too that mom's mare Frosty also foaled this morning a buckskin colt by LK Buckweiser (buckeroo son)! Will get pics of him later.


----------



## kay56649

Oh my gosh I have to see pics of that!!!!!! Hopefully he has the buckeroo look when he grows up! He is so gorgeous!! My mini filly born on April 17, 2012 is the great-great granddaughter of buckeroo!!! She is soooooo sweet!

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/del+mars+magic+moon+buckeroo

Here is a link to her pedigree!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Once I am sure my baby is nursing and poo'ing well I will head back over there for pics! A vast majority of our foals this year are Buckeroo bred. Many being grandget of Double Destiny and a couple grandget of Buck Echo. We love that Buckeroo look. I plan on crossing my Monte daughters on our Buckeroo stallions to hopefully get that look with appies!


----------



## kay56649

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Once I am sure my baby is nursing and poo'ing well I will head back over there for pics! A vast majority of our foals this year are Buckeroo bred. Many being grandget of Double Destiny and a couple grandget of Buck Echo. We love that Buckeroo look. I plan on crossing my Monte daughters on our Buckeroo stallions to hopefully get that look with appies!


That would be really cool!!! Yeah, my baby is from Buck Echo and then Boones Littly Blue Buckeroo, because buckeroo is in her bloodlines twice!!! But an appy buckeroo look would be awsome!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

My bay filly out of Babe is a Buck Echo granddaughter and is very appy, I am hoping she is hiding spots under her foal coat as I have never had such large mottled spots and striped hooves at birth! She makes me very excited for my Monte crosses too! The sire of Diamonds colt is another Buckeroo x appy cross too and half brother to Babe LOL! He is just by a pinto Double Destiny son and definitely has the look!


----------



## Sandy B

Reading Diane's posts had me all wound up! I can not believe how it went from "not quite ready" to foaling. Holy smokes!!!

Congrats! That is one fancy headed colt destined to hit the show pen!!


----------



## Equuisize

That is one handsome colt with an exciting delivery.

Congrats!


----------



## palsminihorses

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I must say that you will be VERY pleased on a Buckeroo cross to an appy! Until times got hard, I was pleased to own and have shown, a Buckeroo grand-daughter out of Top Cat -- my favorite Buckeroo son! Top Cat is one of the few stallions that can claim being sired by and siring National Grand Champions.
> 
> So this was my appaloosa buckskin mare, Little Kings Classy Cat -- one of the only appies out of the Buckeroo program lines. In 2008, she was shown AMHA, and became a National Top Ten Senior Mare! The "farm" pictures shows her appy mottling and sclera, and she DID have striped hooves, that the trainers color-darkened to black -- you know how they like to show buckskins! But they couldn't hide her spots !!!!!!!!!!-
> 
> I just LOVE those appy buckskins!!!


Very nice mare, Diane! I have an appy daughter of LK Buck the System. She is a 'champagne color' with amber colored eyes. She's getting more and more spots each summer!


----------



## kay56649

I don't think you can go wrong with the buckeroo line.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congrats Melinda what a handsome little guy

and sounds as though you all had quite an exciting time for

part of the morning.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! Diane that mare is gorgeous! It was a pretty hectic day for sure LOL! Mom's colt is a gorgeous buckskin with dark black points! Very striking. Here is a couple quick pics but do not do him any justice! Also forgive the pink princess blankie, it was the only clean one at the moment LOL!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

congrats! Diane you could write a book! Very good narration! Made me feel like I was watching, so glad everything ended up ok!


----------



## kay56649

He is the most beautiful baby (except mine, just kidding)!!!!! I love the black points and his little head is adorable!


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, both boys are adorable!! Congrats on both of them!


----------



## kay56649

We need some new pics of the babies!!! I just love looking at them!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok got some new pics today! Sadly not of all the ones I wanted to as it was a little chilly and then started to rain so didnt get to turn out as many as I wanted to!

Also we managed to get mom's cam hooked up online since I dont have anyone due right now, the only one I have close I am starting to question if she is still bred so we have Sabrinia on the cam at 346 days and she is bred to MT.

Here is Miss Em's colt, he was super ornery today LOL! And one cute pic I managed to catch of Destinys colt between zooming around sessions hehehe!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And here are some of Frosty's colt. Also need to introduce Walmart's colt born this morning, he is a palomino pinto sired by MT!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! You really do have some beautiful babies this year - thanks for the updated pics!!

And many congrats on the new little fella - very handsome and so well marked, and look at those legs!


----------



## Sandy B

What pretty babies!! Love all the color! Congrats!!


----------



## MBhorses

wow You have gotten some nice foals this year.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats what nice new men


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! I think we have at least 10 more coming. I am thinking that Chippy might have slipped her foal after the storm. I had her and a few others vet checked in foal right before the storm but was shocked thinking that all of them held their pregnancies. I am thinking she might be the only one to have slipped which is sad as I was looking forward to her foal. Will give her a couple more weeks but she was acting almost like she was in heat the other day so not holding my breath. Everyone cross your fingers and send all filly fairies this way so that maybe we can get a few more fillies and not all colts!!!!!!! I love the colts we are getting but we would like a few more fillies to keep back!


----------



## eagles ring farm

10 more exhausting........sending you filly wishes


----------



## palsminihorses

Great pictures Melinda! You managed to capture some really good ones of Miss Em's colt and the one of Destiny's 'fancy trotting' boy! And I love the new palomino pinto colt! All of your boys are nice, but where in the world is the *Filly Fairy?!! *LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So precious! Hoping all your babies and horses are safe from after the storm


----------



## Eagle

Melinda you haven't changed the phone number so are we to call you if Sabrinia starts foaling?

Sorry to hear that Chippy might have slipped, it is always upsetting when this happens. The pics are great, you sure are a talented photographer


----------



## mthowdy

Wow! I am so jealous of all those beautiful foals, and mares!

You are sure going to be busy with all those little guys- but I would totally do that!

Congrats on all the new ones, and the future ones!


----------



## Eagle

Cam is down


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the compliments on our boys! I will def. be sad if Chippy slipped as her filly last year was awesome and LOUD so was hoping for a repeat. I am honestly still amazed that I have this many mares still in foal after all that they went through! Only having 1 or 2 slip their foals is a miracle in itself! Although not going to lie I wouldnt have bred as many mares last year had I known I wouldnt have as many stalls/pastures/ect. They were all covered before being hit so didnt have much choice, luckily we have been able to make enough stalls to get by, thanks to my mom lending me all of our portable gates that she is missing a lot right now LOL!!!

You can call me or my mom's number is 319-560-1426, she doesnt like giving out her cell number that much so didnt want it posted everywhere but said it would be ok here, she works weekdays so I figure if I get the calls I can jump in my truck and head that way while calling her to tell her to sign out and get moving too. The bad part about the cams at mom's is that their internet is not very reliable. Any time it rains it sometimes will go down which is why it was down earlier, hopefully she wont foal during one of those times or if she does it will be when mom is home and watching her!


----------



## MeganH

Oh my goodness.. I love all of your babies this year! Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well the weather finally gave me enough of a break and even a bit of sunshine so I could turn all my babies out and get new pictures of Diamond's colt! I am loving the way this colt looks and moves plus he is a sweetheart!

AND he has WHITE HAIRS on his hips!!!!
































Also attached some pics of Diamond, she was showing off too LOL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Woo Hoo! White hairs! Get those clippers out! No telling how much white is hiding under there! He's sure a pretty colt, and Diamond is pretty too!


----------



## kay56649

Ooooooo. White spots!!! I love mini appys!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

palsminihorses said:


> Woo Hoo! White hairs! Get those clippers out! No telling how much white is hiding under there! He's sure a pretty colt, and Diamond is pretty too!


I sooo want to clip a few of my babies' lil bums but it has been so cold lately although supposed to get up in the high 70s low 80s this week with 7 days of chances for thunderstorms! YUCK! On a happy note though, I bred my first mare for 2013 tonight! Babe is getting bred to Monte! Should be fun and will be my first pintaloosa cross for Monte!


----------



## kay56649

Yeah it would be fun to see what's hiding!! I gotta get my new fully used to the clippers still. Lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep sabrinia is on cam, she is a silver black??? with a roan patch on her back. She is a daughter of Brewers Orion Sable and is around 31" tall and bred to MT! She is 348 days today, complete and total torture LOL!

Sabrinia






Magic Trick


----------



## kay56649

They are both beautiful!! I am a big fan of buckskin paints!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well mom said sabrinia had a bit fuller udder tonight and she seems to be pretty restless, keeps swishing her tail and kicking her belly. Going to try and keep a closer eye on her since she is acting different.


----------



## kay56649

Ooooooo. Thats exactly how my mate acted the night she foaled!!!!


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 12.45am


----------



## Eagle

I think Sabrinia likes her quarters


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Too cute. I dont know how to get those pics off the camera like that but they sure are funny usually!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Darn mare is keeping us waiting apparently. The pressure was dropping last night and we had thunderstorms so was hopeful she would finally get down to business but apparently not! Great picture!!! She does indeed like her bed and breakfast, mom turned her out to stretch her legs last night and she paced the fence wanting back in the whole time!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Sabrinia's udder is a bit fuller today, it is to the point a couple of our other mares had foaled at so keeping an eye on her especially with more storms moving through! Still not a full udder but that doesnt seem to matter this year LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just some fun pictures of the babies :-D Maestro and Faith are the stars of most of them since they get into so much trouble together! All of the colts are unbelievably ornery!!! My lil buckskin pinto colt is getting naughty, he is friendly now and will let me scratch him but tries to nip so I tell him no and he rears on me so have had to give him a spanking to keep him from thinking that is ok! He is learning pretty quick that I am the boss and there isnt any rough housing with me around LOL!


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_05_2012/post-17195-0-83171000-1336100038_thumb.jpg

Melinda what are you saying??? Look at him, butter would melt in his mouth!


----------



## AnnaC

Melinda your babies are just gorgeous - nothing better than watching the new little ones playing (and getting up to mischief!) outside.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! Love my babies even when they are naughty LOL!

Renee, he just has that sweet innocent look to lure you into a false sense of security ROFL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Once again, great pictures Melinda! I love the pictures where the foals are 'checking each other out!' And that tiny buckskin pinto, *adorable*, and he sounds like he acts just like Trickster! LOL


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_05_2012/post-17195-0-43191500-1336135981_thumb.jpg

He is going to break a few hearts




what a sexbomb!


----------



## kay56649

What beautiful babies!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I am very tempted to keep my lil buckskin pinto colt, I just love him to bits! Here are some new pics of some of the other foals, went to mom's so got to get some pics of hers too!


----------



## palsminihorses

Nice foals! I think the palomino pinto is *very pretty!!*


----------



## maplehollow

Dolly on cam at 329 days and looking to be in stage 1 labor! Up and down, sweaty, and waxed!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Ooooooh, I have her up on cam! Praying for safe delivery!



ray


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats on a perfect delivery! Colt or filly?


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, I know you tried to show me something, but I couldn't tell what it was! LOL And I even had my glasses on!


----------



## maplehollow

ITS A BUCKSKIN COLT!!!! Gorgeous lil boy though! He has a ton of white and really sharp black points! MT and Dolly did great on this one, gorgeous head, long slender neck, and already very correct on his legs! Already trying to play and knows how to lay down and get up on his own! The neighbor brought her kids over to see the baby too and Dolly is so good with her babies so we let them pet him! I tried to do a sketch on my phone that said colt but didnt know where to hold it for a good pic.


----------



## MeganH

Congrats!!!! He is a beauty!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! He's beautiful!! I could see 'white' and I wasn't sure if it was pinto or appy! I can see now that he is a *gorgeous buckskin pinto!! *Congrats to you and your mom!


----------



## kay56649

CONGRATULATUONS!!!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## maplehollow

Thanks, we are thrilled with him...and he is a SMART colt, very rare it seems to have this smart of a boy LOL! He is already ornery though, he backed into the water bucket and was bucking at it hehehe!

Anyhoo, have the cam back on Sabrinia, I believe she is at 352 days today. Her bag has filled up quite a bit fairly fast so keeping a really close eye on her too! All eyes are always appreciated! She has been acting a bit different and not sleeping as much.


----------



## Eagle

wow, I go to bed and miss all the fun.

*CONGRATULATIONS* another gorgeous baby safely on the ground.





1.40am Sabrinia is out flat


----------



## Sandy B

Gorgeous buckskin pinto colt you got there! Wow!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

handsome little boy congratulations


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your new buckskin colt! You have a beautiful and very colorful foal crop this year.


----------



## maplehollow

Thanks everyone!!! We just love all of our foals, they are so much fun to watch too! Sabrinia's bag is still pretty full and her nipples feel like they are starting to fill so hopefully she wont wait too much longer, I would like her to go tonight so that I can be here LOL! Also I have to announce that I FINALLY have my gorgeous new girl Wanna home! I bought her quite some time ago but just hadnt had the time and weather to go and get her! Here is a pic of her from her previous owner and I have to thank Carrie SO MUCH for letting another of her gorgeous girls come and live with me! Will take lots more pictures soon but for now I am going to bed, it was a LONG trip up there and back in one day after foaling Dolly out last night!





Melinda


----------



## cassie

Melinda, I am in love with all your new foals!! especially that bucksin pinto colt and the pally!! just gorgeous!!

your new mare is stunning! what a lovely girl! congrats

Sabrinia has just been butt rubbing and is now grazing her stall.

how many more do you have to foal out this year? can we see some new pics in the morning of your newest little addition? he looks stunning


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Melinda she is gorgeous





1.00am Sabrinia is quiet


----------



## cassie

1:12am and major butt rubbing and neck rubbing... a bit of pacing but otherwise quiet.


----------



## cassie

Sabrinia down sternal at 1:48am

I'm going to have to sign off for a bit soon so I can go feed my horses and put them into bed for the night, then I can be back on but will be on and off for the rest of the evening.

If she foals while I'm not watching safe foaling and I hope you get your lovely filly that your wanting


----------



## cassie

Sabrinia acting very strange all the suggen, doing ALOT of flehming while lying down, then a half roll, back sternal looking at her tummy and back up again... not down long at all...


----------



## Eagle

4.20am and all is quiet


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Sabrinia is still torturing us! Definitely acting different so hopefully she foals soon!

Strawberry snuck one in on us though this morning! We found a silver bay pinto filly sired by MT, completely healthy and happy LOL! Here is a quick pic. I had to get moving since I had to get home and do my chores since my hubby wasnt home to do them this AM.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yes Wanna is Jandts Wanna Pimples with all Jandts on her papers. She is from Cherokee Rose in MN. Not bred though as Carrie gelded her stallion and isnt breeding anymore. I got to meet Tom who is the sire of two mares I already have while I was up there along with Chocolate who is the granddam of one of my mares. I am going to breed Wanna to Echo for 2013 for a Buckskin Appy FILLY! ROFL!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Love Strawberries foal!! Love the foals MT is siring.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sabrinia looks to be getting ready to foal!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

bay pinto colt


----------



## Eagle

wow what a day



* CONGRATULATIONS * on your 2 new babies


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What an exciting two days!! Many congratulations on your new babies!!



:ThumbUp





Cant wait for the up to date pictures - when you have time to draw breath!! LOL!!


----------



## kay56649

Congratulations!!!!! 





Your foals are so cute!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Well Sabrinia is still torturing us! Definitely acting different so hopefully she foals soon!
> 
> Strawberry snuck one in on us though this morning! We found a silver bay pinto filly sired by MT, completely healthy and happy LOL! Here is a quick pic. I had to get moving since I had to get home and do my chores since my hubby wasnt home to do them this AM.


WOO HOO!! A beautiful pinto *filly!! *Congrats! Sneaky Strawberry!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> bay pinto colt


Just took a look at the cam! He looks very pretty! Is this one by MT too? Also, is Strawberry's filly the first filly (this year) by MT? I'm losing track.





Anyway, congratulations on two healthy, beautiful foals!!

I'm hoping that Glitz will give me a 'daytime' foal today. She's definitely *ready, *but she may wait until tonight!


----------



## Eagle

Sabrinia looks like she is having some after pain poor girl


----------



## lilysmom

Yeah I just checked on her too. she keeps laying back down...poor little one is trying to nurse but she keeps laying back down....now he is attempting to nurse while she lays down.


----------



## maplehollow

Thanks everyone.

Pam, The other MT fillies are out of Freckles, Hallie, and Electra. So we have 4 fillies so far this year by him.

Sabrinia is a bit colicky but we gave her some banamine and are keeping an eye on her, baby has gotten a few really good drinks and seems to be doing really well. It was a bit of rough delivery as one front leg was back and the head was back a bit so she is probably pretty sore.


----------



## lilysmom

I watched that birth....She did such a good job and was fast! Ive been following your thread as its a lot of helpful info incase I need it...when and if mine ever foals. I didnt know the kyro syrup thing....Im learning a bunch



The baby seems to have mastered nursing while mom rests LOL


----------



## maplehollow

What was the kyro syrup thing? That must be in a diff. thread but I am curious as to what it was LOL! Yep he is good at nursing, he is pretty smart boy for a colt LOL!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

maplehollow said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Pam, The other MT fillies are out of Freckles, Hallie, and Electra. So we have 4 fillies so far this year by him.


And here I was feeling sorry for you.........thinking you didn't have many fillies!! LOL Okay, MT has plenty of fillies! Grin.

I love the big white marking on the bay colt! I hope Sabrina starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers that Sabrinia feels better soon. I am off to bed now but I will pull the cam up as soon as I wake.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope Sabrinia feels better very soon, bless her. Glad the new baby is nursing well.


----------



## lilysmom

maplehollow said:


> What was the kyro syrup thing? That must be in a diff. thread but I am curious as to what it was LOL! Yep he is good at nursing, he is pretty smart boy for a colt LOL!!!



Sorry it was...I got mixed up. LOL lack of sleep can do that. there was a foal born on another thread shortly after birth it went limp. They gave it a bit of kyro syrup to give it the energy to nurse and it pulled thru......all kinds of neat thinsg to learn


----------



## cassie

Congratulations on your two new gorgeous foals!!! they are both gorgeous!! would love to see some pics of your new little colt when you get a minute? please



he looks absoloutly darling from the camera





how many more do you have to foal out this year?? going to miss seeing your lovely mares on camera


----------



## cassie

Sabrinia still looks quite uncomfortable and a little colicy... still lying down and rolling lots. poor mumma, baby is standing over his precious mum.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cassie

yeah Diane I saw her getting the Bannamine and she is so much better now... I'm not sure if she got relief after the first dose I turned her on this morning and she was rolling and not looking very happy, but she is much much better now which I am glad to see





even Junior is happy now mummy is up running and bucking round his little stable SO CUTE! little baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorry for the lack of updates, havent been online much today! Yes Sabrinia was pretty colicky after foaling since it was a bit of a tough one but she seems to be doing a bit better now. Colt learned real quick how to nurse while she was down! Here is a quick pic of the lil guy, his name is going to be Maple Hollows Twisted Magic, aka Mr Twist.


----------



## cassie

he is gorgeous Melinda!! what stricking markings! cam has just gone down for me... anyone else?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrats, I love his dark leg, showing off his agouti gene! Alot of the bay pintos have tried to hide it with thier white stockings, hehe..


----------



## cassie

oh ok lol thanks Diane LOL woops!

hope your new little baby is doing really well



he is gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle

Cam is down. I hope all is well


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Dont worry about the cam being down as it doesnt mean anything is wrong! Their internet wasnt working right so they were giving it a break, I think dad is going to turn it back on this morning if he doesnt forget. Mare is still sleeping a lot but she seemed to sleep quite a bit before foaling too but she hasnt been rolling anymore, we do still have her on banamine to be safe. Foal is doing great!


----------



## Eagle

That is good news, thanks for the update


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sooooo I just had to share what I "spotted" on Reba the other day. Where she is shedding out is getting awefully PURDY!!! Sorry for the close up butt shots but couldnt resist! LOL! She will be getting at least a partial clip soon, I cant stand not knowing how much is under there!!!











Also have to share a couple new pics of my new girl Wanna that I took when we were getting transfer pics!











So we only have 4 more mares left to foal, Dusty and Susan both ended up being open, had them checked today as they didnt seem very big and should have been starting to bag but werent. Chloe, Sassy, Belle, and Chicky are left to foal. Dont have anyone under cam yet but Chloe should be first.


----------



## palsminihorses

I bet you find all kinds of spots on Reba! Woo Hoo! And Wanna is just a beautiful mare! What a neck!


----------



## Eagle

wow guess what ?? she is gorgeous and I wanna






I can't wait to see what Reba is hiding too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Weeeeeeeeeeeee I clipped babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have just been dying to see what they were hiding and am not at all disappointed! Reba of course has lots of white and multicolored spots over her hips and looks to be getting white throughout her body too! Eddie sadly lost his color as silver bays generally do after first clip so hopefully it will come back quickly! He has LOTS of white splotches showing up on his head and neck though so not sure if he is trying to turn into a near leopard or what but he is a handsome fellow nontheless! And last but not least for my clipping venture is Baby Boo (he is just too cute ROFL!) he is difficult to take pictures of since he is always right in front of me LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eddie, if you look close in the side shots, you can see the white coming in on his head/neck


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And Baby Boo:


----------



## Eagle

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## palsminihorses

Ohhhhh, they're just lovely! Love all the appy spots, and Baby Boo is just beautiful! Okay, so how did you manage to get their heads all clipped up so nicely? Did you have help? I need to finish mine, but I think I'm going to need some help. LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! They are sooo pretty all clipped up! They are pretty ornery too, must feel lots better on a hot day like today with out all that thick hair! Pam, what I do is I put the foal between my legs with their butt against the wall plus I leave the halter looped around their neck so I still have something to grab onto (putting a large horse halter on like a harness works too), then I just hold the head as Im clipping. Just takes patience as they never seem to like it that much LOL!


----------



## Wings

What a great foaling season you have had so far!

Love those spots on Reba, making me want to clip up poor Storm!


----------



## cassie

wow they all look lovely!! gorgeous gorgeous babies!! can't wait to see what the rest of your girls produce!! very exciting!



Wings said:


> What a great foaling season you have had so far!
> 
> Love those spots on Reba, making me want to clip up poor Storm!


haha you know we would love you to clip Storm Bree, poor baby would freeze in winter LOL, I want to clip Finn too but its the same thing LOL can it please be spring already!! LOL


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> wow they all look lovely!! gorgeous gorgeous babies!! can't wait to see what the rest of your girls produce!! very exciting!
> 
> haha you know we would love you to clip Storm Bree, poor baby would freeze in winter LOL, I want to clip Finn too but its the same thing LOL can it please be spring already!! LOL


I know! Why do we have to wait so long? I want to know what is under the fluff!!!

Oh well, well just have to live with the nice supply of clipped foals America is kindly providing to get us through the winter


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I know! Why do we have to wait so long? I want to know what is under the fluff!!!
> 
> Oh well, well just have to live with the nice supply of clipped foals America is kindly providing to get us through the winter


haha yep we sure will



more pics please!! Melissa!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Chloe foaled 5/16/12 a bay pinto filly that will grey. Sired by an AMHR/ASPC stallion, JCs Diminutive, a son of ZJs Windwalker (HOF) and JCs Thumbelina (HOF). Her dam, Lakeview Farm Chloe, is sired by Little Kings Baccus Buckeroo (Buckeroo son) and is also a grgranddaugher of Komokos LK Supreme! This filly is bred EXCELLENTLY and already looks pretty amazing at only a couple hrs old! She is AMHR eligible. No pics yet since it is dark out but will try to get some tomorrow! Filly has pooped and nursed so I am off to bed.


----------



## mthowdy

Congrats on a FILLY!!!

Can't wait to see some pictures of her! She sound amazing.

I'm getting baby hungry haha! My mare is getting close- but not sure how close. The waiting is starting to get to me!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations



Where are the pics


----------



## mthowdy

Eagle said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pics


Renee, any update on your boy??


----------



## Eagle

I am waiting for them to call Ben, thanks for asking.


----------



## mthowdy

Eagle said:


> I am waiting for them to call Ben, thanks for asking.


Ok, good.

I'll be waiting patiently to hear


----------



## AnnaC

*Congratulations on your new filly! *



* :ThumbUp *

*Cant wait for the pics!*


----------



## palsminihorses

Woo Hoo! Another *filly!! *Congrats! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congrats on a healthy filly will check tonight for pictures


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! She is pretty cute, she definitely is going to grey though, can see her goggles really well in daylight LOL...should be really pretty, still cant decide if she is a black or bay though for sure.

Pictures:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Next up is Sassy bred to MT, Chicky bred to Monte, and Belle bred to MT. Their 330 days are June 3 (Chicky and Belle) and 4th (Sassy).


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Good deal!!!! You KNOW I'll be especially checking out Chicky -- and hoping Monte throws NOTHING BUT COLOR & PATTERN!!!!!


LOL dont forget girl parts LOL!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

The new filly has beautiful markings! Love those stockings!


----------



## kay56649

Sorry to change the subject but I knew you were all very good mini people so I wanted to ask u if these are good bloodlines for a mini!

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/del+mars+magic+moon+buckeroo

I know the mom does t have any bloodlines but are her dads ok?


----------



## Wings

I think bloodlines are a personal thing.






I know some people won't touch the Buckeroo line or really don't like anything with Rowdy but I like both lines!

I've also never been held back by the unknowns, both my stallions are out of mares who have unknown behind them and one of my mares is a complete unknown. But again, some people won't touch them.

If you like what you see in front of you and the horse produces what you want then I say go for it



:ThumbUp


----------



## kay56649

Ok yes she is a beautiful baby and I love her no matter what she is made of but I was just wondering. Thank you so much!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations on yet another gorgeous baby. Now I know why I got a colt cos you were holding the filly fairy miles away


----------



## AnnaC

What a gorgeous little filly, long legs and beautiful markings - just perfect!!





Good luck with your other girls!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorry for not checking in much but have been busy showing and such! Just wanted to update that Sassy is on cam at 324 days and has wax on her nipples! She is a maiden mare so all eyes are appreciated but please note that she is not used to being in a stall so may pace or paw a bit. She is bred to MT so hoping for an awesome pinto filly LOL!


----------



## Bonny

Hi Melinda, how many more due this season?


----------



## Bonny

Hi melinda, how is she this am? I watched last night till my eyes gave out...



I did check in , saw she didnt foal prolly tonight!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I have 3 more mares due... Sassy, Belle, and Chicky. 325, 326, and 326 days.

Show season has started pretty well considering it snuck up on us this year and none of our horses were even remotely ready! We have had some great liberty runs, a res. champ senior mare, first place in jumping, first in obstacle, a first place model mare, picked up halter points with a handful of our horses but not gonna lie, I have a heck of a time keeping up with who got what at shows, I always have to wait for the results to be posted LOL!!! We also got a Judge's Choice Award at our first show! We just have a great time though and that is what is most important!

Sassy has been driving me nuts already LOL! She has been yawning, side biting, belly kicking, and pacing (although not sure if pacing is due to the stall or discomfort!). Im gonna be going out in just a bit to do chores and check on her. Going to switch her neighbor too, at this time its a naughty stallion who thinks everyone wants him so going to put a mare and baby next to her instead.

Pics of some of our showstring:


----------



## AnnaC

A beautiful show string Melinda, no wonder you are having successes - many congrats!!





Good luck with Sassy - praying for a safe, smooth foaling and a beautiful baby!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful show string Melinda and new babies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

thanks we are pretty proud of our show string!

Sassy is driving me up the wall!!!! She has been pacing, side biting, yawning, and waxed up ALL DAY!!! I have tons of stuff to do but dont want to make her upset moving horses around and keep hoping she will just lay down and foal soon!


----------



## Bonny

I will be watchin tonight melinda! I have her pulled up next to Katie and Honey. hope she foals tonight for ya!


----------



## cassie

I'm watching her tonight for you



she is lovely can't wait to see her baby!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, I hope she foals tonight too, we are leaving friday and will be gone saturday as well and dont want my hubby to have to worry about her while im gone so hopefully she hurries up! Sassy is one of my faves, she is super refined, gorgeous head with those big dark eyes that just melt your heart! I am expecting an absolutely awesome foal from her and MT!

Here is a pic of Sassy that is just her pulled from pasture last summer:











And of course MT is the daddy!


----------



## Bonny

She is bautiful;! Love MT!!


----------



## cassie

wow I LOVE her even more! thanks for the pics! of course we all adore MT! he is such a stud muffin!

yawning just now from Sassy... looking very uncomfortable... come on girl! time to show us that GORGEOUS baby your cooking in there! pretty please?!


----------



## AnnaC

2.25am and Sassy just done a pile of droppings - normal looking pile though, not cow pattie!! Come on Sassy, your Mum needs you to have this special baby!!


----------



## cassie

did anyone just see that massive butt tuck from Sassy? come on girl! I'm watching!!


----------



## Eagle

4.30am and she is hoovering the floor






She sure is gorgeous!


----------



## cassie

Sassy finally down sternal... now come on girl push!


----------



## cassie

and back up... goodness she looks unfomfortable though!


----------



## cassie

and back down...

and up...


----------



## cassie

and down! is someone there?half roll and down flat!


----------



## cassie

and up and down again... Ive asked for someone to call on marestare... back down flat, she is pushing!!!

safe foaling sassy!


----------



## cassie

yay she is there! come on Sassy!!!


----------



## cassie

I se hooves



long legs!! LOL


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!! congratulations on a beautiful little baby!!!! good girl yippee!!


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of your gorgeous new baby




Sorry Cassie I was in the shower LOL


----------



## cassie

Haha that's ok Renee



isn't it a gorgeous little baby!!



yay sassy!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes she is such a gorgeous little girl


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok so Im going to be mean since I dont have pictures but I can tell you allllll about HER!!! SHE is a GORGEOUS buckskin pinto FILLY!!!! VERY refined, leggy, pretty head, super neck, and waaaayyyy smarter than any of the colts born ROFL! Gave her some milk by syringe and she has latched onto udder as well, now just have to wait for her to poo. Gave Sassy Banamine, she is a pretty tired momma, it was a bit of a squeaze with her as a maiden but so far she is being a good momma! I promise to at least get a couple pics later but for now Im gonna take a short nap so that I can function later LOL! Call me if Sassy or baby get into trouble, thanks!!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Just peeked in and refreshed Sassy's cam...........and saw a foal with her. Then I read that it is a BUCKSKIN PINTO FILLY!! Woo Hoo! Can't wait to see pictures of her!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bonny

Congrats Melinda! I missed it! She is beautiful!!


----------



## MeganH

YAY!!! Congrats Melinda!! Can't wait for photos!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorry it took so long to get pictures posted, have been doing a lot of running around today! Here are some pictures of my adorable lil girl. They arent the greatest and hopefully can get some new ones next week when the weather is better!


----------



## andrea loves minis

ohh she is beautiful!!



A big congrats!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

AAAWWW! Melinda, she is adorable. How fantastic a bucksin Pinto. Congratulations


----------



## cassie

Melinda she is so gorgeous! what a perfect start to Sassy's foaling career



gorgeous little baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

congratulations! she is beautiful!


----------



## MeganH

She is beautiful! Congrats again!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

So Chicky snuck one in on me LOL! I went out to do chores and found a little sorrel appy filly! She has definite characteristics and looks like she may have some white hair on her hips so hopefully is hiding some color! She is a nice lil girl though and super cute! Will have to get pictures of her when I get back this weekend.


----------



## palsminihorses

Well, congrats on your new APPY FILLY! Looking forward to seeing pictures. And your buckskin pinto filly is just beautiful!!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats! Can't wait to see!


----------



## vickie gee

Yay, yippee, wooohooo, wheeeeee.

My emoticons are not working but you get the picture.

Applause, whistle, more applause.

She is such a pretty little one.

Balloons and flowers.

Congratulations.


----------



## cassie

haha Vickie you are hilarious, yeah I'm having trouble too... don't know whats happening.

Congrats Melinda on your gorgeous new filly LOL naughty sneaky mare! glad all went well! can't wait to see the piccies!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and Vickie you crack me up LOL! Anyhoo, here are some new pics of Sassy's filly and of course a few pics of Chicky's filly! Both are so refined and beautiful, I am loving all my foals this year!


----------



## bannerminis

Both adorable foals. Hmmmm which one will I choose LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, while you're choosing, I'll put in my order. Do you think you could give me a "look alike" for this -- but with some leopard spots -- you know.....a leopard pintaloosa with THIS coloring please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /monthly_06_2012/post-17195-0-87769300-1338835977_thumb.jpg


Thanks...You guys are funny, but Diane, just so you know, I have some exciting plans for the future, this year its not getting done but I plan to breed some of Monte's daughters to MT to get Monte's athletic ability and MT's conformation all together in one perfect and colorful horse!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

very pretty horses! You should just send Spotty up here and I will work on that buckskin pintaloosa LOL!!! I am hoping to someday get any spotted form of Buckskin appy/pintaloosa!

I actually bought myself the perfect stallion for those attempts:

Little Kings Remmington--Double dilute! Grandson of Buckeroo and line bred Gold Melody Boy through his shetland dam!!! Pictured with no conditioning/handling, currently with the trainer. Will hopefully be getting better pics of him at a show later this month!


----------



## cassie

oh your little fillies are just to die for! absoloutly lovely! but all your horses are Melinda





wow your new stallion is stunning! that head is incredible! I predict some gorgeous foals for you in the future! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks Cassie!

Now I have a favor to ask of any of you with extra time on your hands tonight. Chicky needs to have some eyes kept on her as she is not feeling well, I took her to vet this AM and they are guessing she either has a piece of placenta retained or may even have a small tear, they couldnt find anything but she does have some discharge. She is on meds but isnt eating much. I would just like to know if anyone sees her walk to the front of the stall for a drink or if she goes to the bathroom. She did drink some today as the water level was down a bit but I am very worried about her and just want to know that I am doing all I can. I would also like to know anytime you see her nibbling hay or even maybe eating her grain. I am supposed to bring her back in to the vet tomorrow to be flushed again so hopefully she will get better soon!

Grain bucket is in middle of front of stall by the post and the water is on the left front corner. Thanks to anyone who can peek in on her occasionally!


----------



## Bonny

Awwe, sending prayers for her. hope she feels better soon!


----------



## AnnaC

Those two foals are gorgeous Melinda and I just adore Remmington, I'm sure he will be a great success at the shows!!





Sending prayers for Chicky in the hope of a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wings

Congrats on your new fillies, they are lovely!

Hope Chicky feels better soon.


----------



## cassie

poor little chicky, I am watching, she is lying sternal sleeping at the moment just the way she is lying looks like she is sore



maybe I'm just seeing things LOL rest easy pretty filly, we are watching!

praying she recovers really soon!


----------



## cassie

Chicky is up and having a nice big drink from mummy



she looks good on her feet


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the watchers. Chicky still doesnt look like she has eaten much, I am taking her and baby back to the vet today to have her flushed again. Hopefully he will have some ideas on how to get her to eat. I saw her nibble some hay last night but not much. Will probably be back around noon. I will let yall know what the vet has to say later.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Chicky is feeling a bit better this morning. Still not eating as much as I would like, the only thing she really wants to eat is grass so vet told me to let her out 2x a day for an hr each time since she isnt used to it but better grass than nothing! She flushed out clean so he thinks she must have passed whatever was bothering her. Still supposed to keep an eye on her habits and make sure she starts eating and drinking more and keeps pooping and urinating.


----------



## MeganH

Prayers for your baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Baby seems to be handling everything fine, Chicky must still be making enough milk for her. The vet techs kept carrying her around playing with her LOL! Chicky has been nibbling on her hay since I put her back in her stall so that is a good sign! Filly seems pooped after racing around outside, she was having a good time strutting around with her tail in the air, go figure that I didnt have my camera on me!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Glad things are looking a bit better for Chicky - and I agree with your vet, grass is about the best thing to get them eating again, after all it is their natural food (but I do realise that you will have to restrict her for a while as she is not used to it.) Alfalfa would be good too if you can get some.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I might have to run to town tomorrow and pick up some alfalfa cubes if Chicky doesnt start eating her food better. Although not sure she will even eat those as she isnt eating her grain. I have never had a horse turn down food before especially grain so this is a new one for me!!! She ate some grass when she was out but not near as much as I would have liked, mostly she stood by the gate but at least she ate something today, may just be that she needs to gradually regain her appetite.

Anyhoo got some pics to share today too! Some are of Chicky and her filly, the rest are just fun pictures, I tend to try too hard for all my "fancy" website quality photos and never share the fun ones! While I like a pretty picture like everyone, I love to see just natural fun pics too










If you notice in a couple pictures I was under ATTACK!!! LOL!!! Babies are getting much too friendly hehehe!


----------



## Wings

I love/hate that under attack stage



It's nice to have them coming up to you but it sure makes photos hard!


----------



## Equuisize

Nice grouping of photos so we can ohhh and awww at all the babies in one place.

Hope Chickie perks back up for you soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes!! That's what I like to see - natural pics of the animals having fun, even the attack ones LOL!!



:ThumbUp

Good luck with the alfalfa cubes.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Chicky is eating hay normally again, still not too interested in her grain. Bought a bale of alfalfa hay for her and mixing it with her grass hay to work her into it.

Anyhoo as always more pictures LOL!!!


----------



## MeganH

LOVE all the photos!! Prayers for your Chicky


----------



## andrea loves minis

love all the pics..especially the last one with the 3 babies!!! Wish I had the problem of the too friendly foals. Can't get close to my Mystic very often.


----------



## palsminihorses

Great pictures, Melinda! I also love the picture of the three foals looking at you...........and the tail-flagging pinto showing off! LOL Okay, I like ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow Melinda they look great



the last pic looks like they are saying " can we go and play with the kids over the road please mum" lol Adorable!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh more brilliant pictures!!



:ThumbUp

They really are a multi coloured lot Melinda and so good looking too!

Glad to hear that Chicky seems to be picking up, sending prayers for a full recovery very soon.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Belle has a full udder tonight that filled up very quickly so hopefully she will foal soon! Sorry that the cam is down but my streaming on Marestare ended on the 8th. I will just have to get pictures for ya when she foals :-D


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers Melinda for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## cassie

Safe foaling Melinda for when Belle foals



wish we could help you watch but thats ok



good luck!


----------



## Bonny

melinda switch to camstreams.com, its free! Its the stream I use


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I actually do have a camstreams account but cant get it to work that is why I switched to marestare. I use a router for my internet that has a private IP address so I have to manually open the port to stream supposedly. It sends me to a link that I am supposed to follow instructions but brings me to a page that I am supposedly supposed to know the username and password for but cant crack the code LOL! So I gave up, I am home to watch Belle and she has a full udder and wax today so shouldnt be too much longer. Have her out roaming the pasture today so hopefully she will roll and get things moving!


----------



## Bonny

oh man! we have the same isue here but hubby was able to figure it out for me. I bet we could get it fixed befor next season lol.

Best wishes with her!!


----------



## AnnaC

Saying prayers for a safe, smooth foaling Melinda!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Belle foaled approx 3:07! Buckskin pinto filly :-D!!!! More later, need to get back outside!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my what a huge baby - such long long legs - how did Belle manage to fold that lot up and tuck it all inside herself!! Bet she is glad to see that baby on the ground!! Many congratulations - what a beautifully marked filly.




:ThumbUp

Cant wait to see the 'dried' pics when you get a moment.


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! Look at those LEGS! Beautiful coloring! Is this a MT foal?

And I can't believe how many DAYTIME foalings you have had! Lucky you! And congrats! Looking forward to 'dry' pictures.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL she is actually a fairly small filly considering the size of Belle, should mature tall A sized (Belle is about 35-36"). Yes she is a MT filly, I am thrilled with her, love her long legs, long neck, and short back, I cant wait to see what kind of movement she has!!! These day time foalings are AWESOME!!!

Here is another pic of baby and one of the proud new mommy!


----------



## Wings

A beautiful mother and a beautiful filly, congrats!!


----------



## cassie

oh how gorgeous!! she is beautiful!!! big congrats to you guys!!!! look at those LOONG legs!! gorgeous baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I just realized that I havent posted updated pics lately! I figured you all would like to see how the foals that you watched be born are looking these days!

Included are Belle's filly, Sassy's filly (Special), Missy's filly (Reba), Destiny's colt (Lil Echo), and Babs' colt (Eddie). I will have to go back through to see who else I need to update on LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And then for some sad news....I had to have my sweet Chloe put to sleep last month, she colicked and it caused her to get hypocalcemia on top of it, she was far too weak to attempt surgery so had no choice but to let her go. Her orphaned filly is doing great however and has been sold to a wonderful home where I am sure she is being very well taken care of! Sorry I didnt let you all know earlier but hadnt thought of it and wasnt really ready to talk about it yet.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok now for my final post at least for tonight is more happy news! I am hoping to lessen sadness with added happiness! My jr stallion Little Kings Remmington has been with the trainer a couple months now and is doing great! His first show was in Cedar Rapids, IA in June and he was 2x Champion Jr Stallion and Res Champion Jr Stallion and 2x GRAND Champion Stallion and Res GRAND Champion Stallion. This handsome guy is my hopefully future sire of awesome buckskin appaloosas!

Also including updated pics of Freckles' filly (Mira) and Chicky's filly (Birdie)....also want to add that Chicky came out of her ordeal perfectly fine, she did have a small tag of placenta and passed it quickly after being flushed.


----------



## Wings

Congrats on how your future sire is coming along





I am so sorry for the loss of your mare though


----------



## chandab

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I just realized that I havent posted updated pics lately! I figured you all would like to see how the foals that you watched be born are looking these days!
> 
> Included are Belle's filly, Sassy's filly (Special), Missy's filly (Reba), Destiny's colt (Lil Echo), and Babs' colt (Eddie). I will have to go back through to see who else I need to update on LOL!


I'd like to say, I'll take one of each, but hubby would have a coronary and disown me.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! The loss of Chloe was really tough but it helps so much to have all the others to cheer me up again. They are all such crazy individuals LOL! Chanda I dont think he would notice a couple more LOL! I would love to take more pictures but am afraid my camera would melt outside! It is SOOOO HOT! Will be going out and turning the sprinkler on later so the horses can enjoy it if they want. They seem to be handling the heat wave better than I am!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Melinda, you have a very beautiful group of baby chips this year - thank you so much for the pictures!





So very sorry to read that you lost your special girl, but the news about your future stallions recent successes is brilliant!!

Well done you!


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, your babies are looking great!! It's HOT, DRY AND BROWN here! No pasture, ponds are drying up, so folks with cattle are selling them! Praying for rain daily.


----------



## chandab

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Chanda I dont think he would notice a couple more LOL!


I think he would... For someone who thinks the minis are useless, he actually knows most of my herd by name (or has his own name for each horse), so it would be very difficult to sneak one in, even one of a similar color to what I already have.


----------



## cassie

Melinda thank you so much for the new pics of your gorgeous little babies! I love all of them!

so sorry to hear of your loss Chloe was one very special little girl!

wow your young stallion is lovely! I'm sure he will produce some very amazing babies!

I hope you guys all get some rain over there soon! praying for you all!


----------



## bannerminis

So sorry you lost your gorgeous mare but delighted to hear her foal is well and has a great new home.

All your babies are looking super, you must be so pleased. Are you covering many mares for 2013 foaling


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry for your loss of Chloe, Melinda



Very glad to hear her foal is doing well and happy though.

Your photos are always awesome! Always makes me smile. Such beautiful foals! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the kind words about Chloe and of course our foals! We are thrilled with all of our foals this year and it is pretty difficult deciding which ones to keep back!

I have been slacking on foal pictures lately but here is another picture of Remmy taken last weekend, he was Champion Jr Stallion, the competition was incredibly tough as lots of trainers came from out of state and from as far as TX and AR!






Also here are a few of one of my 2011 foals, Maple Hollows Supreme Elegance, she is out of Diamond and by a friend's son of Komokos Little King Supreme.


----------



## Wings

Congrats again for you boy!

Also that filly wants to come live with me


----------



## cassie

your boy is looking so lovely! thanks for the pics,

and that filly is stunning! lovely little girl!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congrats on the success with your boy!!






And that yearling filly is just gorgeous!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Remmy did it again!!! He was 2x GRAND Champion Stallion last weekend plus won his Ammy stallions class and placed towards the top in his second ever Liberty class! His catch was awesome too, the music stopped, I told him to whoa and he stopped, set all four feet perfectly, arched his neck, kept his focus and ears on me and waited for me to go get him. He was perfectly profiled to the judges too so was pretty cool! Didnt get any pics of him this time since I was actually showing him too.

Here are some new pics of Diamond and Magic's colt I took today though. I would hate to not post any pictures LOL!!!


----------



## Wings

You guys are on a roll, well done!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! And I cant believe I forgot to mention that my sr mare GMR Fooler Fooled Angie won her Model mares class, placed well in open and ammy, and got two firsts and a fourth in Liberty, finishing off her Liberty HOF!!!!!!!!!!! Desperately need to get new pics of her!


----------



## cassie

WOW great jbo



sounds like a brilliant weekend for all!  what a good boy Remmy is! an absoloute star!

wow your colt is looking stunning! what a beautiful young man!! 

would love to see some piccies of your lovely girl if you get a chance


----------



## Wings

You're making me so antsy to have my halter season kick off! Especially with all your liberty comments, I'm lucky if I get to do it 3 times a season! Although I have conned a friend into letting me train and use his horses for it as well so at least when I do it this season it will be with 5+ horses



Can't wait!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

cassie said:


> WOW great jbo
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a brilliant weekend for all!  what a good boy Remmy is! an absoloute star!
> 
> wow your colt is looking stunning! what a beautiful young man!!
> 
> would love to see some piccies of your lovely girl if you get a chance


Thanks and here are a few pics of her from earlier in the year, she is much more fit now and these dont even show her true show off abilities LOL! I will try and get some new pics of her soon while she is nice and clipped!



Wings said:


> You're making me so antsy to have my halter season kick off! Especially with all your liberty comments, I'm lucky if I get to do it 3 times a season! Although I have conned a friend into letting me train and use his horses for it as well so at least when I do it this season it will be with 5+ horses
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


I can understand how you feel, my off season goes so slowly and I get so antsy to get back in the ring. Liberty is by far my favorite class, my horses love it and I love it! Just so fun to watch them all strut around and listen to some awesome music! Music and horses...how can it get any better than that!!!!

Also if you get bored and wanna help me pick some pictures of Remmy, I had pics taken with arabian stuff on him and am having trouble deciding which ones I like and if any are really perfect enough to buy! Let me know what you think, I am terrible when it comes to picking pictures!!!

http://www.constableimages.com/Equine/Horse-Shows/Jackson-Mini-Session/24199745_bDz3L7#!i=1968420021&k=cmfBMwL


----------



## Wings

Now picture picking I can do!





Constableimages-3580 (2 of 59)

Constableimages-3601 (16 of 59)

Constableimages-3608 (22 of 59) or the one right after it depending on if you liek the stretch or the upright posture more.

Constableimages-3619 (28 pof 59)

Constableimages-3623 (30 of 59)

Constableimages-3634 (36 of 59)

Constableimages-3646 (45 of 59)

Not sure how many your aiming to buy, I love the last two! The first section are mostly confo shots so you could pick and choose amongst those to cut down the selection. He is a pretty boy!


----------



## cassie

gorgeous pics, love them all! I agree with Bree and LOVE that last one! wow! stunning pic!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Great picture choices! Those are some of my favorites too. I probably will only get a couple of them. Also here are more foal pictures, gotta keep all of ya happy LOL!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep that is his momma, she is around 30-31" and he is going to be B sized, pretty impressive that he ever fit in her LOL! His daddy is pretty big so guessing that is where he got his size!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the babies are all sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!! And yes, we need regular updates to keep us all VERY HAPPY!!


----------



## Wings

Love the 1st and third pics! Boy he is going to be a big one!


----------



## cassie

wow, gorgeous pics, thank you



the buckskin has such a lovely sweet face



and the big boy! wow his poor mumma lol


----------

